# [LPF] The Devil We Know



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2013)

Short adventure to rescue a kidnapped investigator

Judge: Satin Knights
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
Galandra Beiryn (soulnova) - Human Ranger
Lem the Cook (Deuce_Traveler) - Halfling Monk
Menik (kinem) - Elf Wizard
Amien Thrus (Det) - Human Barbarian
Lydia'mejis (GnomeWorks) - Halfling Ranger
Tsaaruk (BIGB) - Half-orc Barbarian

Retired:
Frederick the Nomad (StanleyIndraven) - Human Monk

[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 19 Apr 2013 & Ends 18 Jun 2013
Frederick started at 1184XP: Ended on 27 Apr 2013, 8 days TBX/TBG (+56XP & +48gp)
Galandra started at 5525XP:
Lem started at 4570XP:
Menik started at 4570XP:
Amien started at 2848XP:
Lydia started at 0XP:
Tsaaruk started at 0XP:

Enc1: 4015XP (669XP Each) - 31 May 2013
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1:2  x +1 Leather (2320gp), 3 x Mwk Studded Leather (525gp), 2 Lt Wooden  Shields (6gp), 2 x Spell Comp Pouches (10gp), 9 x Daggers (18gp), 3 x  Mwk Cloaks of Shadows (+2 Stealth)(150gp), 3 x Mwk Shortswords (930gp), 3  Potion Vials CLW (150gp), 30gp = 4139gp
Reward = TBG 
[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards][URL=http://s956.photobucket.com/user/perrinmiller/media/Living%20Pathfinder/LPFDevilWeKnowXP1_zpsc78cfbb6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,   rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within   48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a   character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they   will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was no    communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ on-line dice      rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or      an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the      DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed   the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure   giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time   XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately once combat is finished.       This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants  any     additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster  capable  of    spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a  cleric  could    only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for  summon   nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in  these   slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the day, if  they are   able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate spell  preparation   as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot      preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler      block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in      every IC post.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking at the rest of you, the grizzled warrior says, "Good day. I am Maylor Jacobson of the Crusaders of the Raven."

"I  have heard this boy knows something of the kidnappings that have  occurred as of late. I have a missing investigator as well. But, this  whelp's master is one of the Artis Consortium and no great loss. Bastard  deserves whatever he gets."

"But still, if someone can find and rescue the other citizens, Kafar might as well go free too."

"Just who are you all and why are you involved?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2013)

"I see" Galandra looks at the young man with a frown, but sighs and shakes her head slightly. "I guess he's not to blame to want him out."

"My names is Galandra Beyrin, I come from Whiteoak, near Tritower. I have done a couple of jobs here in Venza  and..." she nods at Jacobson "Well, I certainly can't let someone kidnap citizens if I can do something about it. I do have some tracking skills, but I believe that if Kafar here already knows where they took them, that saves us a lot of time"


"I would gladly offer my service"

[sblock=Ministats]




​
Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand:  Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver               

  -Blunt Arrows (20)
  -Arrows (30)
  -Masterwork Arrows (10)
  -Javelins (10)
  -Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 20, 2013)

[sblock=Menik][/sblock]

"Hello. I am Menik, a student of the magical arts. I too am willing to help. And I've worked with some of these folks before. If we succeed, I'd not be averse to some reward for it, but mainly I'll help because my own brother went missing - not recently, but still, you never know.

Who are the Crusaders of the Raven? And what do you know about these kidnappings?"

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 13 (touch 13, ff 10)
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor, magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2013)

"I am Lem, the party's cook.  My hands and my ladle are my tools of choice, to the benefit of my friends and the endangerment of my enemies.  I've been cooped up here at the Inn, so getting out to help seems like both a worthy pursuit and a bit of needed fun."

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 20 = [3d8 + CON (0) + Misc (0) + FC (0)] Monk
AC: 21 = [10 + DEX(5) + Size(1) + Wis(2) + Dodge(1) + Deflect(1) + Armor(1)]
AC Touch: 20 = [10 + DEX(5) + Size(1) + Wis(2) + Dodge(1) + Deflect(1)]
AC Flatfooted: 15 = [10 + Size (1) + Wis(2) + Deflect (1) + Armor(1)]
INIT: +7 = [DEX (5) +  Reactionary Trait (2)]
BAB: +2 = [BAB (2) Monk lvl:3] 
CMB: +7 = [Maneuver Training (3) + Dex (5) + Size (-1)]
CMD: 18 = [10 + BAB (2) + Wis (2) + DEX (5) + Size (-1)]
Fortitude: +4 = [Monk (03) + CON (00) + Halfling (01)]
Reflex: +9 = [Monk (03) + DEX (05) + Halfling (01)]
Will: +7 = [Monk (03) + WIS (02) + Halfling (01) + Trait* (01)]
Speed: 30' (Fast Movement, +10 ft)
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9 = [BAB (2) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1)]
-Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8 = [Monk(3)+Dex(5)+2WF enalty(-2)+WF(1)+Size(1)]
-Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
(12x) Flask of Acid: Attack: +8 = [BAB (2) + Dex (5) + Size (1)], Thrown
- Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet, 
- Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet
Skills of Note: Acrobatics- 13, Stealth- 13, Escape Artist- 10, Perception- 9, Profession (Cook)- 6
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2013)

*GM:*  Can't you come up with something a little more genre appropriate, Deuce?  
I just need a picture for your token on the tactical grid. You can include a small picture in every IC post like normally do as well. It will help me and the other players know who is who on the tactical grids, but including a huge picture every time will reduce page loading times.
I will be delaying replies until all 5 people check in.  There are potentially a few more coming as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2013)

OOC: The pic was actually from a 2nd edition TSR splat book, but here's one from the BECMI Red Box.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


 hahaha, that's better. ;D


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 20, 2013)

The halfling who has so recently crashed through the door to the inn lightly clears her throat, continuing to dust herself off and fuss with her hair.

"Hey, so, I might've overhead you guys talking while I was outside, so..." Her voice trails off. "But like I said, I'm Lydia! I'm an explorer. It sounds like you folks aren't familiar with where you're going, so maybe having me along wouldn't be a bad idea..."

She pauses, as though lost in thought for a moment. "And besides, kidnapping is bad. Where I come from, we have legends about another halfling tribe, if they catch you they eat you, or something crazy like that... but maybe people around here aren't so bad?" She tilts her head. "Or so crazy?"

She shakes her head. "Anyway, I'm kinda new in town here, and I wanted a reason to go check things out, and this sounds as good a reason as any!"

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)

*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest)

*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14

*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1

*Speed:* 30 ft.

*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 20, 2013)

My name is Tsaaruk. I will help.


----------



## WindCrystal (Apr 20, 2013)

[sblock=Full Picture (I seriously need to draw Amien again)][/sblock]
"Amien. I am looking for work, and it seems this kidnapping business in some alley is right up my alley." the man states simply, his response should give attention to his already being stood up and with his arms crossed ready to set out. "I hope that this 'doing good and rescuing others' thing proves to be as rewarding as a philosopher would say it is."

He waits patiently like the others for a response from the warrior that had shown up.
[sblock=Mini-stats]HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2

Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I am going to show my friends that pic. Hilarious stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2013)

_Deleted as duplicate_


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2013)

[Sblock=GM Notices]Since I closed my other adventure today, I will have time to continue this game for quite some time. It is urban and characters can easily come and go in between encounters.

However, I have minimum standards in posting IC. Players will write in narration form and include dialog in quotation marks. I really do not like posts that are entirely dialog with zero narration either as a general rule.

Continual posts of one sentence or less will be seen as a lack of effort or caring. I have booted people from my games for this because it is detrimental to the role-playing of others.

Please read these: 
General PbP IC Posting Advice
Good Role-playing[/Sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2013)

Maylor Jacobson surveys the lot of you while nodding with approval. He gestures to the boy as he answers Galandra, "I think you are confused, this whelp here is named Nefti and works for Kafar."

He continues while looking at Menik, "The Crusaders of the Raven are a private organization that looks into things and helping those in need where the local authorities cannot.  We operate around E'n with different lodges in cities.  There are not many of us and we are looking to grow in these troubled times."

"One of our own has been kidnapped. A man named Cestis was taken just days ago from a relics auction in the Naval Shipyards, and we believe his disappearance to be related to the six dozen or so kidnappings of the last several months. Now that one of our own is missing, this has become a Crusaders' matter in earnest and something we need to get to the bottom of it."

"Unfortunately, I do not have anyone available to handle this. Particularly when the assigned crusader is now a victim."

"I think this boy can lead you to where he saw some people being taken. If you could look into this, I can offer a reward for services rendered. I have made a truce temporarily with the Artis Consortium to borrow Nefti for this on the condition that Kafar be let go afterwards."

"You going to help these people, Nefti?"






The boy looks fatalistic and nods, "Okay... I can."





Maylor looks shrewdly at the boy and grunts, "Alright, I don't think he is leading you into a trap. Any more questions?"


----------



## WindCrystal (Apr 21, 2013)

Satisfied that he will be payed for services rendered in finding out more about the kidnappings, Amien quickly raises his hand at the query for submitting questions. Once he is sure that he can speak without interrupting anyone, he starts doing so, "Yes. I think I understand that we will likely be seeing a lot of these Ravens you speak of in the future, and what is done with Kafar is fine with me, not knowing the man personally in any way, but I do want to ask of one minor detail that I didn't quite pick up.. Are you _sure_ there's not going to be a trap there? Is the kid sure?" Amien's hand lowers somewhat but still hangs a bit half-way, his expression looking for surety in the matter.

[sblock=Mini-stats]HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2

Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 21, 2013)

Lydia shrugs at the mention of a trap. "Eh, if there is a trap, I'm sure we can deal with it, I mean there's like a whole bunch of us..."

She pauses, then tilts her head. "Oh wait, or did you mean like... an ambush? Not like a bear trap? I mean I think it still kinda doesn't matter, there's..." She quickly counts the group by pointing at each of the others in the circle. "Seven of us, ambushing that many people sounds kinda crazy."

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)

*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest)

*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14

*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1

*Speed:* 30 ft.

*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 21, 2013)

View attachment 57141

Tsaaruk looks around as if sizing up the group. With a somewhat puzzled look on his face replies "Let them try, if living your friend will be free again." Grinning he pats Amien on the shoulder "We smash and accept gifts of battle."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2013)

Galandra is not overly worried about a trap. Looking at the group, she's certain they will handle it well. 

"I think we are settled then." Galandra gathers her backpack and her weapons, strapping her composite longbow to her back and her falchion on her hip. "I suggest we go there as soon as possible. Who know what they might do to those citizens...." 

"If everyone is ready... Nefti... we better get there fast" she looks at the young man and motions hims to lead the way.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2013)

Lem ponders for a moment and says, "We don't know who is doing this, but we know we want it stopped.  The best thing that could happen to us is falling into a trap.  First, we will then know who is to blame for the missing people.  Second, they'll be providing us with a target rich environment.  Seems like a win-win for everyone involved."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2013)

Maylor looks askance at the boy. Nefti wilts a bit in his stature, but doesn't say anything.

"I  do not think it is a trap or ambush by the Consortium, no. By the  kidnappers, it could be. But, with your numbers I should think you will  be fine of you be smart about it."

"Good luck to you."






Nefti has hunched shoulders and nods ascent as he leaves the older  warrior's presence. Once outside, he starts walking towards the Docks  District and says, "I think they went to the Inn of the Unlucky Sailor. I  can take you there."

[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:

Updated Map:


```
Frederick: 09/09 HP remaining; 
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2013)

"Our more persuasive types should enter the front door and ask questions.  They should bring a few toughs with them.  I and some more of the sneaker types should observe the back exit in case the roaches flush," Lem suggests.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2013)

"I don't have a way with words" she sighs and looks at the others as she follows Nefti. "Anyone else feels confident enough to ask questions over there? We could enter in two different groups in case something happens to avoid suspicion" she frowns hoping things don't go sour in such a place.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 22, 2013)

"I'm not really a people-person..." Lydia says, with a mild shrug. "I think I'll go with... Lem, right?... Lem, see if there's a back way out or anything like that."

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest)
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Apr 22, 2013)

When the half-orc pats his shoulder, Amien looks over himself and up and grins. He states in response to the philosophy of battle, "I too, enjoy the gift of battle, but not when it jumps out of my birthday cake."

He looks back to the others, not completely reassured, but is forced to accept the reality of the situation for now. "I think I could try to talk, but it'll be a long shot. I suppose being me, I am bringing my own 'tough' with myself. Say me and someone else gets in, what will you need me to do or find out?"


----------



## BigB (Apr 22, 2013)

Det said:


> When the half-orc pats his shoulder, Amien looks over himself and up and grins. He states in response to the philosophy of battle, "I too, enjoy the gift of battle, but not when it jumps out of my birthday cake."





Tsaaruck stares at Amien then shakes his head. "Birthday cake. Never thought of it that way."

He hefts his hammer with a grin and holding the hammer in the air replies seemingly to the hammer "Persuasive. Want me to be persuasive inside or outside? Not sure how good they will talk though."


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2013)

"I'll go in the front door" Menik decides. "I have a spell that might loosen a man's tongue, but I can only cast it once today, and it isn't always reliable. It might come in handy, though."


He looks over the rest of the group, especially those who are new to him, wondering if there any 'loose catapults' among them.

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 13 (touch 13, ff 10)
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor, magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2013)

"Good, do what you can Menik. We will have your back" Galandra nods at the wizard. "We should then make haste and see what we can learn from them. I'm sure your magic might be of help one way or another."

"what can you tell me of that Inn, Nefti? Should we expect trouble if we start asking questions?"


[sblock=Ministats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (30)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2013)

Leaving the Dunn Wright Inn, you follow Nefti as he leads down the road  that heads toward the Docks District.  You leave the more commercial parts of the  city and things begin appearing a big more slum-like and seedy.  After a  about fifteen minutes you have descended closer to the water's edge of  the harbor.





Nefti answers, "I have no idea what you should expect. I have never been there.  But there it is." He points down the street.

Perched precariously overhanging the dirty harbor water stands the Inn  of the Unlucky Sailor. A fresh coat of white paint glistens on half the  inn’s outside walls, and most of the windows are boarded up. The roof  leans slightly toward the harbor, as if at any moment the entire thing  could come off and slide into the ocean. The dock leading up to the inn  is made of rotting wood connected to thick, rank-smelling pilings. The  street entrance appears to be boarded up. Several small rowboats are  currently tied up along its length.

"I think I will wait right here."

[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:

Updated Map:
Right now you are off the map, closest point to approach is where it says, "Start"





```
Frederick: 09/09 HP remaining; 
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You all can keep role-playing as much as you want. I figured you might want some more information to work with though. 

When you do move onto the map, please provide grid coordinates. Each Square is 5ft, you are off the map to the left by several feet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2013)

Lem moves to T28, from 'Start'.  "Seems like that narrow dock walkway may lead to the rear of the establishment.  I've half a mind to mosey down that way and have me a look."


----------



## stanleyindraven (Apr 23, 2013)

*Frederick*









*OOC:*


Sorry for my delay, i have had a horrible few days.







"Frederick, no affiliations," the stoic human says. His feet bare and dirtied from travel, his clothing not much better. "I am greatful for the opportunity to help those who are in danger."

[sblock]Frederick
AC: 15 (Touch 15, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 9/9

Initiative: +2
Perception: +4, Sense motive: +3, 
CMB: +1 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

Unarmed +1 [1d6+1] 20

Combat Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike, Panther Style, Combat Reflexes

Conditions: None

In Hand: Nothing

Gear: Back Pack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2, Trail Rations x5, Sling[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2013)

"Ok, let's have a look first" Galandra will walk up to T26. "It surprises me this dock is still standing..." she looks at the side a little worried about their safety. "We should step carefully if we go that way"




[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (30)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2013)

"Well... hmm. It looks like we can't get in this way..." Lydia observes, as she walks towards the dock. "I guess we take the dock?"

As she approaches, she stops suddenly (T25) and grimaces. "_Jha'ka_, gross. Um... well, this door back here is boarded up, I guess we should all go this way?" 

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2013)

"I was thinking this building was going to be some sort of front operation for the slavers.  Now I'm pondering whether or not we've stumbled on some kind of barracks.  I wonder why the local Watch hasn't taken a deeper look into this," Lem asks out loud.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 20 = [3d8 + CON (0) + Misc (0) + FC (0)] Monk
AC: 21 = [10 + DEX(5) + Size(1) + Wis(2) + Dodge(1) + Deflect(1) + Armor(1)]
AC Touch: 20 = [10 + DEX(5) + Size(1) + Wis(2) + Dodge(1) + Deflect(1)]
AC Flatfooted: 15 = [10 + Size (1) + Wis(2) + Deflect (1) + Armor(1)]
INIT: +7 = [DEX (5) + Reactionary Trait (2)]
BAB: +2 = [BAB (2) Monk lvl:3]
CMB: +7 = [Maneuver Training (3) + Dex (5) + Size (-1)]
CMD: 18 = [10 + BAB (2) + Wis (2) + DEX (5) + Size (-1)]
Fortitude: +4 = [Monk (03) + CON (00) + Halfling (01)]
Reflex: +9 = [Monk (03) + DEX (05) + Halfling (01)]
Will: +7 = [Monk (03) + WIS (02) + Halfling (01) + Trait* (01)]
Speed: 30' (Fast Movement, +10 ft)
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9 = [BAB (2) + Dex (5) + Size (1) + Weapon Focus (1)]
-Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8 = [Monk(3)+Dex(5)+2WF enalty(-2)+WF(1)+Size(1)]
-Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
(12x) Flask of Acid: Attack: +8 = [BAB (2) + Dex (5) + Size (1)], Thrown
- Damage: 1d6, Crit: Nil, Range: 10 feet,
- Special: 1hp splash acid damage to those within 5 feet
Skills of Note: Acrobatics- 13, Stealth- 13, Escape Artist- 10, Perception- 9, Profession (Cook)- 6
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2013)

"Probably they didn't get the tip we did about the connection between this place and the kidnappings" Menik says. "I think we should stick together this time. If this place is where they hold the prisoners, we could soon have a fight on our hands."

As usual before entering a potentially dangerous situation, Menik casts _mage armor_ on himself. He then approaches closer to the building (V26).

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2013)

"Well, I mean, just look at it. It's all rickety... if we didn't know that there was kidnapping going on, would you give it a second look?" Lydia shakes her head slightly. "Besides, this smell is _horrible_. I wouldn't come here unless I had to..."

She looks back at Menik. "You think so? Hmm." She unbuckles her sling staff from her pack, using it as a walking stick for now.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 23, 2013)

Tsaaruck moves to W24 watching the side of the building and readies his crossbow. Although he prefers his hammer one needs to be ready for the arrows that almost always come befer a hammer swing. " I think we should stay together. Does that pier look strong enough to support me? I would hate to go for a swim while the rest of you look for our missing person. "


----------



## WindCrystal (Apr 23, 2013)

Amien looks at the establishment with expectations broken. He was thinking there would be an actual front as in an actual inn. "They call it 'Inn of the Unlucky Sailor' but it's apparent that it wasn't the sailors that were unlucky." He pulls out his glaive, figuring that since the establishment is supposed to appear empty and unkempt, that trying to appear peaceful is fairly fruitless especially since others are drawing weapons, and moves to keep with the crowd of the others. "I've never heard of the constables and watches to care about anything they didn't need to. No doubt why people like the Ravens exist, I'm sure."

[sblock=Movement]Move to T27[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2

Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Apr 24, 2013)

"Well, I for one feel like a straightforward approach may find us meeting more than who we want. But feel free to wait here," Frederick says as he advances up to the dock. (U27) "I should ask, what are your specific capabilities?" He looks at his new companions.

[sblock]




Frederick
AC: 15 (Touch 15, Flatfooted 13)
HP: 9/9

Initiative: +2
Perception: +4, Sense motive: +3, 
CMB: +1 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5

Unarmed +1 [1d6+1] 20

Combat Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike, Panther Style, Combat Reflexes

Conditions: None

In Hand: Nothing

Gear: Back Pack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2, Trail Rations x5, Sling[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 24, 2013)

"A little of this, a little of that." Lydia says with a smile and a shrug. "I like finding things and new places I haven't been. Big forests, spooky ruins... but it's not just the destination, the getting there is fun, too."

"And each kind of place has its own things you need to know. Gotta be able to climb in the woods, swim through lakes. Gotta be able to get past locks and traps when you're following a treasure map! So I do a little bit of everything." She taps the butt of her staff on the ground. "And I may not be much of a fighter, but I was quite the _cheweb_ player, when I was younger. I mean... hitting a guy in the head, it's kinda like passing, but aim for their _face_, you know?"

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2013)

stanleyindraven said:


> "Well, I for one feel like a straightforward approach may find us meeting more than who we want. But feel free to wait here," Frederick says as he advances up to the dock. (U27) "I should ask, what are your specific capabilities?" He looks at his new companions.





"I hunt things and kill them" Galandra says as a second thought while making sure the dock is secure before trying to cross. Then she turns to them suddenly realizing that might have sound a little creepy. "Erh... I mean, sometimes I take them to the constable too, right Aimen?" she's mentally kicking herself. 

"...Nevermind... let's just find that people..."

She will then move to Q26 with her M.Composite Longbow drawn.

Perception Roll
http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=25843

1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13+2 vs Humans


----------



## WindCrystal (Apr 24, 2013)

Amien tries to think of a suitable answer to the question, then thinks of one not really seeing himself as the typical honorable warrior type, "I am trying to be hired muscle for purposes like this mission, which is why I need to be in the front of this pack eventually. Are we sure we're going down this pier?" When Galandra corrects herself on what she does, Amien chimes in, "Well, they had to surrender and turn themselves in to not be killed, but sure."
[sblock=Mini Stats]HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2

Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 24, 2013)

View attachment 57172 Tsaaruck watching along the side of the building responds " I survive, somehow I live while others are not so lucky and I fight to remain free. " Tsaaruck examines the wall to see how rotted it really is just in case a surprise doorway may be of help to the group.


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2013)

"We should have already discussed this" Menik notes. "My prepared spells are largely combat-oriented. One is fire-based, probably too dangerous around here. I do have a few miscellaneous capabilities like the charm spell I mentioned. I can create the illusion of sound, for example. My sword and bow come in handy, too."

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

You all inch closer and you notice the planks of the boardwalk tend to creak a bit. 

You don't hear anything from inside the building.

[sblock=Combat Information]Roll Stealth checks when moving on the boardwalk

Initiative:

Updated Map:





```
Frederick: 09/09 HP remaining; 
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][Sblock=GM]1. All game mechanics should be in a Spoiler block and not imbedded in your narration. This includes grid coordinates. I read the narration on my phone, then I want to simply go to the spoiler blocks to get the information I need for DM updates. Thanks.

2. Mini-Stats are not a replacement for your char sheets, but to track the things that change. I only want the following:
- Link to Sheet (so I can get the rest of the information I need with one click)
- Current ACs (because these change)
- Current HPs 
- Current Conditions in effect: (ie. Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Bless, etc....)
- Spells & Abilities Remaining Available
- Current Items in hand

If you think I am being a little strict, just keep in mind this is all to save me time to work on updates for you guys. If it takes too much time for me to sift through your posts and sheets, I gaff it off a day or too as you are shuffled to the back of my queue.[/Sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2013)

Galandra stops and gulps looking at the creaking boardwalk. 

"... mmh..." she glances back to the party. "Careful" she says and turns back to keep advancing. She's getting the feeling they boarded the front entrance for a reason. Perhaps it could have been a better idea to blow up the main door? She sighs and advances slowly and in silence with her bow drawn. 

[sblock]
Move to L26

Stealth Check
http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=26048
1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20


The windows are boarded too, right? She can't see inside through them, right?
[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (30)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

Something doesn't feel quite right here," Lem says to the group before he quietly moves forward next to Galandra.

DM:
[sblock]
Moving to O27.
Stealth Check: 16, http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=26066
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 25, 2013)

"Hmm. Maybe this is a trap or something?" Lydia asks, somewhat uncertainly. "Maybe we should try the barred door, instead? Though that might wind up being really loud..."

[sblock=DM]Move to O26.
Stealth: (Take 10) + 11 = 21[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## stanleyindraven (Apr 26, 2013)

Frederick will try to advance slower and without causing a creak. He tries to make few steps and hope that his bare feet will allow him the tactile feedback he needs to stay silent.

[sblock=stealth]Stealth 1d20+2=12 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats] HP 9/9 ; AC: 15 ; Init: +2 ; Empty hands. [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Apr 26, 2013)

Here goes nothing.. Amien will try to carefully move to the best of his ability, though is not too confident considering his poor luck of people randomly being able to hear him every time he tries to do something quietly, which has been a recurring theme in his life lately.

[sblock=Movement]Move to N27, "yep, Amien got heard" check AKA quote en quote "Stealth": 1d20+3=8[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Character Sheet Page

Condition: None
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (07)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Apr 26, 2013)

Tsaaruck looks at the dock warily. Watching the groups back scanning for trouble behind them. Mumbling not so quietly " What I would give for something to hit at this moment, I am not one for sneaking around like this. "

[sblock]Tsaaruck moves to T25 and looks for trouble  perception check 16 Stealth check 1[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 15/15
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13)
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: Light Crossbow: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + DEX (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)] Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 19-20/x2, 80' range, Type P
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

Galandra cringes and looks back as Amien steps into the broadwalk. _"uh-oh"_ but then she cringes much more with Tsaaruck's attempt. _"Sweet Ruvalra!"  
_
This doesn't look/hear good at all, she thinks a little worried.  Perhaps they should have listened to the halfling...


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2013)

Some of you are quieter than others, the planks creaking underfoot. Luckily Tsaaruk's stumbling was on the pavement and not boardwalk and it was only his gear making noise.

The rotted wooden boards are very slippery and hamper movement the farther along you go. They continue creak and moan from the strain of the weight upon them. 

At least the windows are boarded up, though it is possible for any watcher inside to peak out without being noticed. You have yet to see any signs of movement from them.

The boardwalk has a turn to the left and Galandra sees the double door entrance.

There is a small dinghy tied to the end of the pier.

[sblock=Combat Information]Once you reach Row N, moving more than a Standard Action per round on the slippery dock  requires an Acrobatics Check of DC15 or fall prone.  You also duffer a -5  to Stealth rolls from the noise the rotting wood makes.

Initiative:

Updated Map:





```
Frederick: 09/09 HP remaining; 
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Continue to make rolls and provide Grid Coordinates please.


----------



## stanleyindraven (Apr 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] How far is the water from the boardwalk. Like 1 foot or more?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2013)

*GM:*  Let's say 5ft


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2013)

"Well, so much for being quiet." Lydia says softly, sighing and shrugging mildly.

She then proceeds to attempt to move quickly, quietly, and deftly across the slick planks of the dock, heading towards the presumed door and taking up position immediately beside it.

[sblock=DM]*Full action:* Move to J20.
*Stealth:* 11 + 11 - 5 (moving full speed) - 5 (planks) = *12*
*Acrobatics:* (Take 10) + 6 = *16*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2013)

Galandra moves slowly forward, trying to have a peek from the  small boat from where she is, lest there be something left there. She makes her way towards the double doors. 

[sblock]
Move to H25 

Perception check
1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)


Stealth check
1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (30)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Apr 28, 2013)

Amien winces and grits his teeth and squints his eyes at the groaning sound of the boarding beneath his feat.. Trying to be a front liner is proving to be a horrible idea it seems. He rears his head and takes a breath as he concentrates on putting his weight on the boarding more carefully. He stumbles slightly when the boards begin to become increasingly fragile unexpectedly.

[sblock=Movement & Checks]Move to I26, Stealth Check: 1d20+3-5=12[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Character Sheet Page

Condition: None
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (07)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2013)

Menik draws his bow and follows the others. Despite the rotting wood, the elf moves fairly quietly for the moment.

[sblock=DM]move to Q27
stealth: 1d20+5-5 = 15[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2013)

"I am not sure everyone should go this way," Lem suggests quietly to the group then heads towards the small boat.  He worries about his less than sure-footed companions in case a fight takes place on these slippery boards.

DM:
[sblock]
Moving to I27.
Stealth Check: 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4030223/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 1, 2013)

Not liking the situation Tsaaruck moves forward watching the windows and the water wary something will jump out from somewhere.

[sblock]Tsaaruck move to L25. Stealth 12 perception 21 initiative 2[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 15/15
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13)
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: Light Crossbow: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + DEX (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)] Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 19-20/x2, 80' range, Type P
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2013)

So far you have not seen or heard anything significant yet.

The dinghy is empty.

[sblock=Combat Information]Once you reach Row N, moving more than a Standard Action per round on the slippery dock  requires an Acrobatics Check of DC15 or fall prone.  You also duffer a -5  to Stealth rolls from the noise the rotting wood makes.

Initiative:

Updated Map:





```
Frederick: 09/09 HP remaining; 
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Continue to make rolls and provide Grid Coordinates please.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

Galandra curses under her breath. "I think this will be close enough. Careful there..." she whispers to the others. "Lydia, do you see anything there? Can you open the doors?"


Galandra will not move any further and stays on guard looking at the door.


----------



## BigB (May 2, 2013)

Tsaaruck forehead wrinkled in concentration, moves ahead closer to the door focusing on the slippery dock he passes by Galandra. Waiting to see if the door is locked and thinking he should switch weapons before entering he watches the door.

[sblock]Tsaaruck will move to I22 forgoing stealth for normal movement rate[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 15/15
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13)
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: Light Crossbow: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + DEX (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)] Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 19-20/x2, 80' range, Type P
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2013)

Menik advances further down the dock, making his way with care and continuing to move fairly quietly. He tries to pay attention to anything unusual or any sounds which might be coming from the building.

[sblock=DM]move to K26
stealth: 1d20+5-5 = 17
perception: 1d20+5 = 11
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2013)

Lem follows Menik's lead, muttering to himself," "This is crazy.  Eventually someone is going to slip up on this wet dock.  Just glad it won't be me."

DM:
[sblock]
Heading from I27 to I21. Total of 24 on Stealth Check.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4035249/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 3, 2013)

Amien feels like he is pressing his, and everyone else's luck way too hard, but still feels the need to keep moving, albeit slightly slower than before.

[sblock=Turn Action]Move to I23, Stealth Check: 1d20+3=13[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-stats]Character Sheet Page

Condition: None
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (07)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 4, 2013)

Lydia nods in response to Galandra, and begins investigating the doors, trying to be as quiet as possible.

[sblock=DM]If necessary to investigate the doors, 5-foot step north to I20.

*Move action:* Examine the doors more closely, checking for locks or traps.
*Move action:* Listen at the door, attempting to ascertain if there are occupants inside the inn.

*Perception:* (Take 10) + 7 = *17* (18 in regards to potential traps)
*Stealth:* (Take 10) + 11 - 5 (planks) = *16*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Full Stats

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2013)

The door is not trapped as far as Lydia can tell. But she cannot be sure.  However, she can easily tell that it is locked.

The sound of any occupants inside is hard to hear of the the noise of some her companions. Either that or there is little noise to be heard at the moment.

[sblock=Combat Information]Once you reach Row N, moving more than a Standard Action per round on the slippery dock  requires an Acrobatics Check of DC15 or fall prone.  You also duffer a -5  to Stealth rolls from the noise the rotting wood makes.

Initiative:

Updated Map:






```
Frederick: 09/09 HP remaining; 
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Any word on [MENTION=90320]stanleyindraven[/MENTION]?

Continue to make rolls and provide Grid Coordinates please.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 6, 2013)

Lem doesn't move, but quietly asks, "Can you pick it?  If not, I have some vials of acid that might do the trick in a pinch."  He opens his small sack that contains the vials and puts three of them on his belt in case they are requested.

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 6, 2013)

Tsaaruck will kneel, set his crossbow on the dock and draw his war hammer. Smiling as he grips the handle of the war hammer " Can you open it? " he asks Lem and Lydia.

[sblock] I am thinking drawing his hammer is a standard move action and putting away the crossbow would be too much for one round.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 15/15
AC: 13 (touch 11, flat 12) shield not ready
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: Light Crossbow: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + DEX (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)] Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 19-20/x2, 80' range, Type P
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2013)

Galandra will let Lydia handle the door as she stays on guard with her composite bow. She won't get any closer for the moment with all the others making a line like that. Better they have space to maneuver in case something happens.



[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (30)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 6, 2013)

Lydia shrugs. "I'm not sure, but I can give it a shot."

She produces her lockpicks from one of the pouches on her bandolier, and gets to work on the lock.

[sblock=DM]*Full-Round Action:* Attempt to pick the lock.

*Disable Device:* (Take 10) + 8 = *18*
*Stealth:* (Take 10) + 11 - 5 (planks) = *16*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 7, 2013)

Amien will wait as well, keeping a firm grip on his weapon in anticipation of the door being swung open and whoever is inside starting throwing themselves at the group and a huge brawl breaking out.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2013)

The door is a little more tricky than Lydia thought. She fails to unlock it yet.

[sblock=Combat Information]DC of the lock is 20

Initiative:

Updated Map:






```
Frederick: 09/09 HP remaining; 
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are not actually in combat and can take more than a single round's worth of actions at a time. 

Continue to make rolls and provide Grid Coordinates please.


----------



## BigB (May 7, 2013)

Tsaaruck will disarm his crossbow, put away the bolt, sling the crossbow over his shoulders and ready his shield.

" Want me to try? Might be noisy though. " he whispers to Lem and Lydia.

[sblock] No movement. Tsaaruck is waiting.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 15/15
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: Light Crossbow: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + DEX (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)] Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 19-20/x2, 80' range, Type P
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 8, 2013)

Amien continues to keep still as to not create any unnecessary noise. At the same time, there wouldn't be much he could contribute in the way of opening locked doors.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page

Condition: None
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (07)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2013)

Menik advances just a little more, so he can see what happens as Lydia tries to open the door. This time, a board squeaks loudly as he steps on it. He curses silently, not so much because he gave away his position - any guards worth their salt would have heard the party by now thanks to Tsaaruck - but because until now he had given the others a skillful impression.

[sblock=DM]stealth=3. Move to J26.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 10, 2013)

"Um... _ka'jhar_... just give me a sec, I guess?" Lydia says quietly, furrowing her brow as she continues to work at the lock.

[sblock=DM]*Full-Round Action:* Attempt to pick the lock.

*Disable Device:* 14 + 8 = *22*
*Stealth:* (Take 10) + 11 - 5 (planks) = *16*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 10, 2013)

Amien shifts his eyes from where he stands, his leg posture fairly stiff from not wanting to disturb the planks, which limits his torso movement for that moment. He whispers quietly to the others, suggesting in response to the request, "Everybody chip in a few seconds so we can buy a minute."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (07)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2013)

The door opens with a click and a clatter as the locking bar on the inside dully hits the floor.

You happen to notice that the other monk, Frederick, appears to have wandered off after murmuring something about needing to see a man about a horse.

[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:

Updated Map:






```
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I dropped StanleyIndraven.

Continue to make rolls and provide Grid Coordinates please.


----------



## BigB (May 10, 2013)

Tsaaruck tries to remain still focusing on the door shield held in front gripping his warhammer almost daring someone to come out and challenge the group. " Do you see anything? "

[sblock]Tsaauck does not moveStealth check 5-5=0Perception check 15[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 15/15
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: Light Crossbow: Attack: +2 = [BAB (1) + DEX (1) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)] Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 19-20/x2, 80' range, Type P
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 10, 2013)

Lydia grins widely as the lock clicks into place, then almost comically cringes as something clatters to the ground on the other side. "_Jha'ka_, wasn't expecting that..."

Deciding that the element of surprise has been entirely lost at this point, she boldly opens the door.

[sblock=DM]*Move Action:* Open door.
*Stealth:* (Take 10) + 11 - 5 (planks) = *16*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2013)

Galandra nods to Lydia and slowly moves ahead to try to see if she gets a better glimpse inside. She moves with her bow drawn and ready in case something is waiting for them.



[sblock=Move] 
Move to H21
Stealth Check
1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)  

Perception Check
1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)
[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (30)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 12, 2013)

Amien considers moving closer, but again doesn't trust himself to press his luck with the planks. When something apparently happens over at the door, he whispers, "'Something happen?" He then stands firm as the door is being opened.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (07)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2013)

*GM:*  I am just waiting on updated positions for Lem and Menik before revealing the door's contents.


----------



## kinem (May 13, 2013)

No longer bothering to try to move quietly, Menik moves a little to get a better view.

[sblock=DM]Move to I26.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2013)

Lem also does not move, while trying to peer into the darkness.

Perception Check:
[sblock]
22 total.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4048895/
[/sblock]

OOC: Sorry, was hanging out with Mom all weekend and not much on the computer.

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2013)

[sblock] I have to travel today/tomorrow for a family emergency. I'll be back on Sunday. Sorry for the inconvenience. *perrinmiller Can you control my character until then? THANK YOU [/sblock]*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2013)

Lydia opens the door.

The inn’s interior is in much better  condition than the outside suggests. The floors are new and quiet, the  walls are covered in fresh paint, and the entire place smells of  recently cut wood. Most of the furniture has been removed, though a few  tables and chairs remain and are covered in sawdust and wood shavings.  Several buckets of white paint sit atop the bar. The lighting is dim around the walls but lamps light the center.

There is an  unconscious man draped over the bar.  Five more people are in the far  corner, hog-tied with thick rope and then tied to each other by the  neck.








There are two men in leather armor with a shield on their  arms and clubs in hand. One points to you and says something to the large,  dog-sized rats around the room.  There are several of these filthy rats  with coats of coarse fur, long and scabby tails, and glittering eyes.    They bare their teeth and move to attack!









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Roll Perception Checks as you enter the inn.
No one is flat-footed.

Initiative:
You guys
Men & Rats

Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath





```
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   15/15 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```


```
Man1 (AC14/??HP):
Man2 (AC14/??HP):
Rat1 (AC14/??HP):
Rat2 (AC14/??HP):
Rat3 (AC14/5HP):
Rat4 (AC14/5HP):
Rat5 (AC14/5HP):
Rat6 (AC14/5HP):
Rat7 (AC14/5HP):
Rat8 (AC14/5HP):[/sblock][GM]You guys are up.

Actions are resolved in posted order, so keep in mind what the players that post before you are doing. Someone can give orders to Galandra for NPC'd actions. Or I will have her go last.[/GM]
```


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2013)

"Rats! _Big_ rats!" Lydia exclaims. In a flurry of motion, she loads her sling staff, takes a moment to aim, then swings...

[sblock=DM]*Perception:* 13 + 7 = *20*

*Move Action:* Load sling staff.
*Standard Action:* Attack rat 2 (6 + 4 = *10*).[/sblock]
...and the shot goes wide.

"_Sheo'vi!_" She curses under her breath.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 15, 2013)

Tsaaruck quickly moves around the group to the nearest rat yelling " AAARRRGGGGGGG by the HEART OF THE FIRE the captives will be released! "

[sblock]move to G16 attack R1 = 10perception check 15[/sblock]

and misses with his hammer.

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 15/15
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2013)

"Rats indeed. With clubs." Menik advances and casts a spell at the man who ordered the rats to attack.

[sblock=DM]Move to H22.  Cast Blindness at the man (I assume M1), Fort neg DC 16.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 0 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16, cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna wait on all of the characters that have their ranged weapons out to act (besides Galandra) before I have Amien get in front of them for the purpose of soaking damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2013)

"Hey, guess what guys?  Looks like we got ourselves a regular tavern brawl," Lem says cheerfully as he rushes to join the scrum.

Actions
[sblock]
Moving to the chair at I-15 and throwing an acid flask at the rat at F15.
A 17 to hit and 3 for damage.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4050459/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 16, 2013)

"Just a regular? You must be pretty easy to excite!" He says in jest. Despite his enthusiasm, Amien doesn't seem to be in much of a position to be useful offensively at the moment, moving forward and putting himself in front of those he passes while pulling out a sling and having to pause to get it loaded.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Free Action: Drop Glaive
Move Action 1: Draw Sling as part of Move Action, Move to I19
Move Action 2: Load Bullet into Sling[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: 1 bullet loaded in Sling
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2013)

[sblock]im checking through my cellphone. Cant roll. Galandra wil l use rapid shot on the nearest enemy and then when they come to melee she will switch to her falchion  with power attack if they look not well prtected (low ac). She will attempt to flank themwith tsaaruck.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2013)

The rat is hit by acid and it doesn't do much. Galandra steps a bit closer and fires two arrows, one hits the same rat.

The man looks to be blinded by Menik's spell.








The rats swarm towards you and concentrate mostly on Lem and Amien. Tsaaruk and Lem each take bites from the filty creatures.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Galandra hit R1 4 dmg
M2 Healed R1 6 HP
R1 hit Tsaaruk 4 dmg
R2 hit Lem 2 dmg
R3, R8 missed Lem
R5 missed Amien
R4, R6, R7 double moved

Initiative:
You guys
Men & Rats

Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath






```
Galandra:  32/32 HP remaining;
Lem:       18/20 HP remaining; 2 dmg
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     28/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   11/15 HP remaining; 4 dmg

Spells Cast: Menik (Blindness)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```


```
Man1 (AC10/??HP): Blinded
Man2 (AC14/??HP):
Rat1 (AC14/??HP): 1 dmg
Rat2 (AC14/??HP):
Rat3 (AC14/5HP):
Rat4 (AC14/5HP):
Rat5 (AC14/5HP):
Rat6 (AC14/5HP):
Rat7 (AC14/5HP):
Rat8 (AC14/5HP):[/sblock][GM]You guys are up.

Actions are resolved in posted order, so keep in mind what the players that post before you are doing.[/GM]
```


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

Galandra will drop the bow and engage the rat a few steps ahead of hers with her falchion and all her force. "Lem, watch out! Don't get flanked!" She will clear the way for Amien so he can get ahead easier.

[sblock= combat] drops bow, quick draw falcion, 5ft step to H19. Attack R4 with Power Attack. 

FALCHION - R4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4057191/
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)

Damage - r4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4057202/
2d4+7 → [3,2,7] = (12)



Cleave - R6
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4057194/
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)


Damage - r6
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4057205/
2d4+7 → [1,3,7] = (11)[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 32/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 20, 2013)

Lydia takes a quick glance into the fray around the table just inside the door, using the advantage of her height to do so, while loading her sling staff and hefting it in a ready position. Seeing what she hopes is a clear shot at the other human, she takes it...

[sblock=DM]*Move Action:* Load sling staff.
*Standard Action:* Attack man 2 (Natural 1 = *Miss*).[/sblock]
...and pulls back too hard at the last moment in an attempt to not hit Amien with either the staff or the bullet, now careening somewhere not at all in the intended direction.

"_Gal'ma_, this isn't anything like _cheweb_..." She mutters.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 20, 2013)

Tsaaruck howls at the bite "Feel the Heat" as he answers with a swing of his warhammer.

[sblock]Tsaaruck is not moving just attacking rat 1 To Hit Rat 1=19 Damage Rat 1 = 6[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP: 11/15
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 20, 2013)

Lem grunts and answers, "Wouldn't be a problem if there were fewer of these.  And they seem somewhat resistant to damage."

Actions:
[sblock]
Attack Rat #8 twice with flurry of blows.  1 hit for 3hps of damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4057416/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 18/20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 21, 2013)

Amien wasn't expecting that some of the creatures would get close and try to climb up his legs (only to get kicked off before one could bite him), making his choice to switch to the 'correct' weapon for the situation the wrong choice out of happenstance. However, Galandra manages to do give him an opportunity to do what he had intended to do with his sling. He carefully steps around the corpse of one of the now dead rats, and spins his sling, lifting his other arm for balance and steadiness while aiming for one of the critters crawling around Lem. Of course, the things are hard to hit, the best Amien can do is not hit Lem himself.

[sblock=Turn Actions]5 ft. move to H18
Ranged Attack vs. Rat #8 (Missed): 1d20 + 4=9[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 28/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2013)

Seeing that his spell worked, Menik calls out "Rat, only I can dismiss the spell. Surrender now and call off your fellows, or you'll never see again!"

In the meantime, he shoots a dart of force at the rat Lem wounded.

[sblock=DM]Force missile vs rat 8, auto hit, 3 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 1 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16, cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2013)

Three of the rats are down. 









 
The blinded man slowly makes his way closer to the fray around Lem. The other man begins casting a spell. The rats already engaged in attacking you all miss, except for the one that bit Tsaaruk. It manages to catch him again for another filthy bite on his leg.





From the dim shadows you are surprised by some thugs that were lurking in the dimness. On throws a dagger at Amien and it sinks into torso for moderate wound.  Another flanks Galandra from behind and slashes her across the back.  A third attacks Lem from behind and the little monk evades the stabbing shortsword.

Three more rats swarm out from the dimness of deeper in the tavern and close in.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]M1 Moved
M2 begins casting
R1 hit Tsaaruk 3 dmg
R2, R3, R7 missed Lem
R5 missed Galandra
M3 hit Galandra 9 dmg
M4 hit Amien 10 dmg
M5 missed Lem
R9, R10, R11 double moved

Initiative:
You guys
Men & Rats

Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath






```
Galandra:  23/32 HP remaining; 9 dmg
Lem:       18/20 HP remaining;
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     18/28 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   08/15 HP remaining; 3 dmg

Spells Cast: Menik (Blindness)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```


```
Man1 (AC10/??HP): Blinded
Man2 (AC14/??HP):
Man3 (AC17/??HP):
Man4 (AC17/??HP):
Man5 (AC16/??HP):
Rat1 (AC14/??HP): 7 dmg
Rat2 (AC14/??HP):
Rat3 (AC14/5HP):
Rat4 (AC14/5HP): -8HP, dying
Rat5 (AC14/5HP):
Rat6 (AC14/5HP): -7HP, dying
Rat7 (AC14/5HP):
Rat8 (AC14/5HP): -2HP, dying
Rat9 (AC14/5HP):
Rat10 (AC14/5HP):
Rat11 (AC14/5HP):[/sblock][GM]You guys are up.

Actions are resolved in posted order, so keep in mind what the players that post before you are doing.[/GM]
```


----------



## BigB (May 22, 2013)

Tsaaruck grits his teeth to the pain and the sound of the rat chewing his leg and swings his hammer again to be rid of the rat before more begin chewing on him.

[sblock] Tsaaruck does not move this turn to hit rat 1 again = 15  Damage = 7 [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP:  8/15 – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Galandra clenches her teeth at the pain on her back *"You son of a-!"* she slashes with her falchion at the man and then at the other rat beside her. *"Amien, they need you. Lydia careful of this other rat, I need to move ahead" *Galandra warns the rogue and then she will move closer to the main fight to stop the other two men from getting behind Lem. 

*"You wanna test your luck!?"*




[sblock] 
Power Attack with Falchion to M3  
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059604/
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)   CRIT THREAT 

Damage  (+2 favored enemy) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059611/
2d4+7 → [4,4,7] = (15)   +2 = 17


Crit Confirm  (+2 favored enemy)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059613/
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)  +2 = 18

Dmg (+2 favored enemy + 2 KILLER TRAIT)
2d4+7 → [4,3,7] = (14) +2 +2= 18




CLEAVE to Rat11
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059618/
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)


Damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059619/
2d4+7 → [3,4,7] = (14)



Finally, she will move to I17 to try to stop the men from flanking Lem and Tsaaruk. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 23/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2013)

"He's casting a spell... someone do something to make his day go south," Lem says as he indicates the man across to him before attacking the nearby rats.

Actions:
[sblock]
Ignoring the man behind him and targeting a separate attack on each of the rats via Flurry of Blows.

Looks like I hit rat 3 for 3hp of damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059925/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 18/20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 23, 2013)

"Come on, Lydia, get your head in the game..." She loads her staff, once again looking for an opening on the human behind the rats, then takes what she hopes is a clean shot.

[sblock=DM]_Conditional:_ If rat 5 is still alive, 5-foot step to I21.

*Move Action:* Load sling staff.
*Standard Action:* Attack man 2 (19 + 4 = *23*, Damage: 2 + 1 = *3*).[/sblock]
...and finally manages to land a hit.

"Yeah!" She exclaims. "_Kal'zi_ finally."

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2013)

Menik moves forward a little and casts his signature spell, his mouth opening to produce a shout that the rest of the party doesn't hear, hoping to prevent the enemy spellcaster from completing his own spell.

[sblock=DM]Move to H21
Ear-Piercing Scream vs M2; 13 damage + daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 for half + no daze
Spellcraft check to ID enemy spell = 18
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 1 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze) (cast)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16) (cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 23, 2013)

Amien growls and moans in frustration over the knife impaling into his skin. Luckily for him, the impalement isn't so deep that it isn't difficult to pull out the knife.


> *"Amien, they need you.*



"That's what worries me!" he says, not trusting himself to make for a good hero while looking over to the two men that just came out of the shadows, "First rats, now cockroches from under the cracks. I hate to imagine what might be in the ale."

Amien takes a step while grasping the handle of his other weapon, a heavy metal ball pulled from a chain, and manipulates its movement to try and wrap the ball and chain around one of the man's legs, and if successful he'll grasp the chain with one of his hands and pull it back to force the man on the ground.

[sblock=Turn Actions]EDIT: Acrobatics to Move through Threatened Square to I16 : 1d20+7=12
Trip attempt on Man 5: 1d20+5+2=16[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 18/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

[sblock=Det] You might want to reconsider your move. Galandra is already on I17. :S  [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Whoops! Edited my post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2013)

Your counter-attack is devastating with one of the skulking rogues down and another rat lies bleeding on the plank floor. 

Menik spoils the summoning spell the man was casting, leaving him wounded and dazed from the scream. 

Amien managed to trip the thug.








 
The blinded man begins casting his own spell as well. The rats continue to gnash and bite at you. Both Lydia and Tsaaruk receive nasty bites from filthy jaws.





The tripped man acrobatically rolls away from Amien, Lem, and Galandra and regains his feet. The other man steps into his place and stabs at the exposed flank of the halfling.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]M1 begins casting
M2 spell disrupted and dazed in Round 3
R1, R10 missed Tsaaruk
R9 hit Tsaaruk 4 dmg
R2, R3, R7 missed Lem
R5 hit Lydia 3 dmg
M5 acrobatics & standing
M4  hit Lem 10 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Men & Rats

Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath





```
Galandra:  23/32 HP remaining; 
Lem:       08/20 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     18/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   04/15 HP remaining; 4 dmg

Spells Cast: Menik (Blindness), Ear-piercing scream
Abilities Used: Force
Conditions in effect:
```


```
Man1 (AC10/24HP): Blinded
Man2 (AC14/24HP): 9HP remaining, dazed
Man3 (AC0/24HP): Dead
Man4 (AC17/??HP):
Man5 (AC16/??HP):
Rat1 (AC14/20HP): 6HP remaining
Rat2 (AC14/20HP):
Rat3 (AC14/5HP):
Rat4 (AC14/5HP): -9HP, dying
Rat5 (AC14/5HP):
Rat6 (AC14/5HP): -8HP, dying
Rat7 (AC14/5HP):
Rat8 (AC14/5HP): -3HP, dying
Rat9 (AC14/5HP):
Rat10 (AC14/5HP):
Rat11 (AC14/5HP): -10HP, dying[/sblock][GM]You guys are up.

Actions are resolved in posted order, so keep in mind what the players that post before you are doing.[/GM]
```


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

Galandra gives a worried look at Tsaaruk. *"Sh-... "* she slashes at the man at her side with all her force. *"Tsaaruk, be careful!"*

[sblock]

Attack M4 + Power attack + Favored enemy (included)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4061504/
1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22)


Damage + 2 Favored enemy 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4061506/
2d4+7 → [4,1,7] = (12) +2 = 14
[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 23/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2013)

Lem says after being seriously wounded by the man, "Getting a bit hot for me here in the front row... Lem awaaaay!"

Actions:
[sblock]
Tumbling to H17 and tossing an acid flask at the man at H14... but missed.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4061555/
Acrobatics Check at 28: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4061556/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 18/20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

[sblock= URGENT OOC FOR PARTY] I'm starting to think this more than we can chew. Galandra doesn't have Greater Cleave so she can only down two rats at a time at best.

Galandra has Sacred Touch to stabilize any dying party member if needed but *I want to know if we are willing to surrender if someone falls* given we are outnumbered and some of us are already heavily wounded. 

In any case we should attempt to fall back to the entrance to handle them better. Next round I could try take position on H20/I20 with someone else (Amien?) while the rest are behind us healing themselves or try to do ranged attacks.  Preferable, Lydia/Menik would have to try to take care of the rat at I20 first. 


What are your thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 24, 2013)

"Ow!" Lydia exclaims, shying away from the rat nipping at her. She takes a step back, loading her staff as she does, and without taking even a moment to aim, flings it harshly at the beast...

[sblock=DM]*5-foot Step* to I22.
*Move Action:* Load sling staff.
*Standard Action:* Attack rat 5 (15 + 4 = *19*, Damage: 4 + 1 = *5*).[/sblock]
...and apparently going on instinct works out rather well for her.

"Woo, on a roll!" She exclaims with a fist pump.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

*"THE DOOR, NOW!"* Galandra shouts seeing the way cleared where she and Amien could better hold them off or escape.


----------



## BigB (May 24, 2013)

Tsaaruck beginning to feel the rats bites adding up takes a step back and a more defensive stance swinging his hammer at a rat missing badly as his wounds and a more defensive focus limit him. "Filthy Rats probably diseased. I'll need a bath after this! Could use some help here!"

[sblock] Tsaaruck takes a 5' step back to G17 and fighting defensively -4 to hit and +2 AC. attack R10=4  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP:  4/15 – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat, -4 from rat
AC: 16 (+2 fight defensively) 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +1 (-4 from fight defensively)+5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 6/6 [/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC for party] Tsaaruck needs some space to drink his CLW potion and then he can go back on the offensive. Rat with 20 HP - who knew. If we regroup we may still pull this off.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC BibB] Alright, let's hope he can make it to the door. :S Galandra can use Sacred Touch to stabilize Tsaaruck, but given the circumstances I don't know if she will have the chance to do it. [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 25, 2013)

[sblock=DM]Am I allowed to administer a potion to Tsaaruck to heal him this turn, or can I only administer potions to unconscious characters?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2013)

Lem's acid flask goes long, but still splashes some on the man and a nearby rat. Lydia almost takes down the rat facing her.
 




The hooded man sees you pulling back and sneers, "You bastards are going to pay! We are going to kill you all! No quarter!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 Continues





[sblock=Combat Information]Acid splashed M2 & R7 for 1 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Men & Rats

Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath





```
Galandra:  23/32 HP remaining; 
Lem:       08/20 HP remaining; 
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     18/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   04/15 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Menik (Blindness), Ear-piercing scream
Abilities Used: Force
Conditions in effect:
```


```
Man1 (AC10/24HP): Blinded
Man2 (AC14/24HP): 8HP remaining, dazed
Man3 (AC0/24HP): Dead
Man4 (AC17/24HP): 8HP remaining
Man5 (AC16/??HP):
Rat1 (AC14/20HP): 6HP remaining
Rat2 (AC14/20HP):
Rat3 (AC14/5HP):
Rat4 (AC14/5HP): -9HP, dying
Rat5 (AC14/5HP): 0HP remaining, disabled
Rat6 (AC14/5HP): -8HP, dying
Rat7 (AC14/5HP):
Rat8 (AC14/5HP): -3HP, dying
Rat9 (AC14/5HP):
Rat10 (AC14/5HP):
Rat11 (AC14/5HP): -10HP, dying[/sblock][GM]Amien and Menik are left for Round 4.[/GM]
[sblock=For Det][QUOTE="Det, post: 6136748, member: 6701657"]Am I allowed to administer a potion to  Tsaaruck to heal him this turn, or can I only administer potions to  unconscious characters?[/QUOTE]It will provoke an AoO from R9 to do it. Since Lem went to H17, Amien would have to pull the potion out and use it while threated by that rat.[/sblock]

[COLOR=#00ffff]
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2013)

[sblock]Yeah, I guess there goes the surrender option. 9o9 Let's fall back to the door and kill them from there.   [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 25, 2013)

Amien had completely intended to put the bandit.. or whatever kind of criminal he happens to be (he's a bandit in his mind right now), in a state where he could easily be attacked by everyone around him, but Amien finds his overhead swing smashing a floor board into splinters instead, failing to catch the movement.


Damn if he's going to pay attention to warnings of being killed, Amien's at least try to prolong such a killing. He turns his attention away from the enemy he tried to ruin, and towards Tsaaruck calling for help. He takes a careful step away from his advasaries, and pulls out a potion to shove it in Tsaaruck's mouth with a warning, "I really, _really_ do not like seeing friends die on me. I have.. very particular mental issues when it comes to friends dying."

[sblock=Turn Actions]5 ft. step to H16
Potion of CLW on Tsaaruck: 1d8=5[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 18/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x2
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 25, 2013)

_Desperate times call for desperate measures. I can't let my friends be overwhelmed ..._

"I hope you can forgive me, man over bar!" Menik states as he draws on the power of his bonded ring to cast a spell he has not prepared today, one of his most powerful ... and indiscriminate ... Stones begin crashing to the floor inside the old tavern.

[sblock=DM]Cast Stone Call, damage = 11 (no save). It's a full 40' radius so he places it to catch as many foes as he can without any allies in the area of effect, or prisoners that he knows about, other than the man over the bar. I think that if centered at D9 it will catch M1, M2, R1, R10, R9, R7, R2, R3 and no allies. In any case he will make sure not to get any allies in the area; since we have a grid you can make the call as to whether he can get all of those foes while being certain of that. M1's spell might be interrupted. The area will be difficult terrain for 3 rounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 1 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div (used to cast stone call)

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16, cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 26, 2013)

Lem takes his moment out of the fight to toss the last acid vial he had placed upon his belt.  "Gotta hit sometime..."

Actions:
[sblock]
Moving now to H20 and tossing another acid flask at the man at R7... Rolled a 17 to hit and 2 for damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4064067/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 18/20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2013)

The stones rain down over half of the inn's interior covering the area with rocks. It is not as effective as Menik would have liked, the stone only able to fall from 10 feet above the floor.  It still manages to disrupt the druid's spell and fell most of the rats.









 
One of the tough rats was staggered but not down, and it was ordered to go to the blind spellcaster. "Heel my companion for me."  The blinded man has no trouble finding the rat that touches him and he heals half of the rat's injuries. The other tougher rat scratches Amien with its bite.

The staggering rat in front of Lydia keeps pursuing her and misses its last efforts to bite her. It falls to the floor, dying. Only the two rat companions of the enemy spell casters remain.
 




The hooded men gang up on Galandra, one doing a rolling maneuver to tumble around behind her. His shortsword is only a scratch to her, but the real threat was the other one who closed in from behind and nearly buried his blade into her back.

"We need to get the wizard next, we nearly got this one! Ha, ha!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]M1 begins casting
M2 healed 9hp on R1
R2 hit Amien for 1 dmg
R5 missed Lydia & is dying
M4 succeeded acrobatics and his Galandra for 2 dmg
M5 Flanked and his Galandra for 13 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Men & Rats

Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath





```
Galandra:  08/32 HP remaining; 15 dmg
Lem:       08/20 HP remaining; 
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     17/28 HP remaining; 1 dmg
Lydia:     12/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   10/15 HP remaining; healed 6

Spells Cast: Menik (Blindness), Ear-piercing scream, Stone Call
Abilities Used: Force bolt
Conditions in effect:
```


```
Man1 (AC10/24HP): 18HP remaining; Blinded
Man2 (AC14/24HP): 2HP remaining
Man3 (AC0/24HP): Dead
Man4 (AC17/24HP): 8HP remaining
Man5 (AC16/24HP):
Rat1 (AC14/20HP): 9HP remaining
Rat2 (AC14/20HP): 14HP remaining
Rat3 (AC14/5HP): -5HP, dying
Rat4 (AC14/5HP): -10HP, dying
Rat5 (AC14/5HP): -1HP, dying
Rat6 (AC14/5HP): -9HP, dying
Rat7 (AC14/5HP): -2HP, dying
Rat8 (AC14/5HP): -4HP, dying
Rat9 (AC14/5HP): -2HP, dying
Rat10 (AC14/5HP): -2HP, dying
Rat11 (AC14/5HP): -11HP, dying[/sblock][GM]Everyone is up for Round 5.[/GM]
[sblock=For Kinem]Since the ceiling is only 10 feet, the rocks and stone only can fall 10 feet equaling 1d6 damage. I used the first dice of 6.[/sblock][sblock=For Deuce Traveler]You were not up yet, your last actions are ignored and invalidated anyway by Menik's spell.[/sblock]
```


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2013)

*"YOU SON OF A-! I'm sick of tired of you!"* Galandra shouts in anger at the man that just slashed her in the neck and unleashes powerful blows to both men flanking her. Blood splatters everywhere. _Everywhere._ 

Then she steps over the corpse of the man and shouts at the remaining humans. *"YOU ARE NEXT!"*



[sblock= Combat]
Power Attack M4, Cleave M5 (nope), 5ft step to *J16*


Power Attack - Man4 (Favored enemy included)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4064882/
1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)

Dmg (Favored enemy included)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4064885/
2d4+9 → [2,1,9] = (12)


EDIT: Seems like I wont be able to do this. (but if you allow me...)
Cleave - Man5 (Favored enemy included)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4064889/
1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)  (CRIT THREAT)


Dmg (Favored enemy included)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4064890/
2d4+9 → [4,2,9] = (15)


CRIT CONFIRM 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4064891/
1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)   CONFIRMED


Dmg + KILLER trait
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4064893/
2d4+9 → [1,3,9] = (13) +2 = 15

[/sblock]


[sblock=OOC] oops! Well, I certainly hope the man in the bar is still dying so we can still stabilize him. or is he "dead DEAD"? That would be some explaining to do. LOL[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 28, 2013)

Tsaaruck  chokes a bit on the potion Amien pours into his mouth and feels the healing power repairing his injuries. With a nod to Amien "Thanks my friend. Now they pay!" Then the room is littered with falling rocks taking a toll on the rats. Once the rocks stop falling Tsaaruck leaps back into battle.

[sblock] Tsaaruck will rage giving him 23 str and 18 con. He moves to F15 and  attacks M2=14 damage = 8[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

Raging

HP:  10/15 (12/17 Rage) – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat, -4 from rat healed 6 by Amien
AC: 12 (-2 rage)(Touch: 9, Flat: 11) 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield

Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +7 (+2 from rage)+5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+6 (rage +2), Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 5/6 [/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 28, 2013)

Lydia grimaces a bit as blood flies in her general direction after Galandra's onslaught, then assesses the situation. Deciding that staying by Menik, now apparently a target, is the best call, she opts to wait for an opening on the blind spellcaster, positioning herself to intervene on anything coming after Menik.

[sblock=DM]*5-foot Step* to I21.

*Move Action:* Load sling staff.
*Standard Action:* Ready action - if man 1 casts, attack to interrupt. (3 + 4 = *7*, miss).

Also, I believe I took some damage a couple rounds ago, if you could confirm, that would be great.[/sblock]
"Hang in there, guys! You're doing great!" She calls out to her allies.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 28, 2013)

Though Menik is a bit disappointed that his spell - which he had never cast in such an enclosed space before - was not more effective, he is relieved to see that the tide seems to have turned in the party's favor. _Still, the situation could change for the worse if the druid is able to summon aid._

He casts another spell, sending a pair of magical darts at the remaining man, hoping to interrupt the enemy's spell.

[sblock=DM]Magic Missile vs M1; damage = 3 + 2 = 5[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 1 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div (used to cast stone call)

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1) (cast), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze) (cast)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16, cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2013)

"Holy cooking pots!  Never piss off Galandra," Lem says before moving on.

Actions
[sblock]
Moving to G16, attacking rat at H15.  Hit for 3hp of damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4066832/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 18/20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]The reason I haven't taken my turn yet is because I'm waiting to see the status of Man5, because I'm not sure if Cleave works the way it was used just now (from the wording I think the actual enemies need to be adjacent, rather than just adjacent to the attacker).

I didn't want to feel like I was calling somebody out on it just for the sake of it or anything, so I was hoping the DM would clarify, but since it can affect how I act this turn and everyone else has posted, I figure I should explain.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

[sblock] Well that would suck because I have always taken it as "within reach of the character". LOL [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I never noticed that before. It's a change from 3.5 to PF.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

[sblock] Nooooo..... my sweet, sweet cleave. T-T Don't leave me. 

Ok,then disregard the last movement. If possible, she will *5ft step to J16 to flank with Amien*. [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the hang up. Taking my turn now.[/sblock]

Amien almost feels sorry for the bloke that has to turn into a visual glorification of violence, when nobody knows the guy. He's too used to fighting sworn enemies for misguided reasons.

He tosses aside the empty bottle and quickly grips his weapon with both hands again, and swings it at the man in front of him. He easily hits the assailant's torso, but doesn't quite manage to hit him where it _counts_.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Attack Roll vs. Man5: 1d20+5+2=22
Damage Roll: 1d10+4=7[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 17/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x2
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 30, 2013)

DM
[sblock]
I was under the assumption that the second human was being cleaved to death, but now I am unsure.  If Lem requires an acrobatic check to move without a target of opportunity against him, please use this result:

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4069334/
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2013)

Menik's magic missile disrupts the druid's spell after Lydia missed.














The blinded spellcaster begins casting another spell.  

The two rats attack, one missed Galandra. The other scratched Amien with its nasty teeth. 

The hooded man, slipped behind Amien and stabbed him in the back with his shortsword. The wound is not as deep as it could have been.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]M1 lost last spell & begins casting again
R1 missed Galandra
R2 hit Amien for 1 dmg
M5 Flanked and hit Amien for 11 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Men & Rats

Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath





```
Galandra:  08/32 HP remaining; 
Lem:       08/20 HP remaining; 
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     05/28 HP remaining; 12 dmg
Lydia:     08/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   10/15(12/17) HP remaining; Raging

Spells Cast: Menik (Blindness), Ear-piercing scream, Stone Call. Magic Missile
Abilities Used: Force bolt
Conditions in effect: Raging (Tsaaruk)
```


```
Man1 (AC10/24HP): 13HP remaining; Blinded
Man2 (AC0/24HP): -7HP, dying
Man3 (AC0/24HP): Dead
Man4 (AC0/24HP): -5HP, dying
Man5 (AC16/24HP): 19HP remaining
Rat1 (AC14/20HP): 9HP remaining
Rat2 (AC14/20HP): 11HP remaining
Rat3 (AC0/5HP): -6HP, dying
Rat4 (AC0/5HP): -11HP, dying
Rat5 (AC0/5HP): -2HP, dying
Rat6 (AC0/5HP): -10HP, dying
Rat7 (AC0/5HP): -3HP, dying
Rat8 (AC0/5HP): -5HP, dying
Rat9 (AC0/5HP): -3HP, dying
Rat10 (AC0/5HP): -3HP, dying
Rat11 (AC0/5HP): -12HP, dead[/sblock][GM]Everyone is up for Round 6.[/GM]
[sblock=For GnomeWorks]Yes, my notes have Lydia taking 3 dmg that was not reflected in the last combat status. Fixed now.[/sblock]
```


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 30, 2013)

Lem turns towards the man who hurt Amien.  "You damned backstabber!"

Actions:
[sblock]
Two punches thrown at M5 via Flurry of Blows.  Hit twice for 6hps of damage. 26 and 16 on my respective to hit rolls.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4069827/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 8/20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2013)

_I'm running low on spells_ Menik notes _and fire is too risky here_. He sends another bolt of force at the enemy druid, though this one does minimal damage.

[sblock=DM]Force missile vs M1; damage = 2[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) with mage armor
hp 17/17
Init +3, CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3; Perception +5

att longsword +2 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +2 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+1, as magic missile, 7/day, 2 used)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div (used to cast stone call)

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 14), ghost sound (Will DC 14), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 15), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+2,1d4+1) (cast), 
         ear-piercing scream& (3d6+1, daze 1 round, Fort DC 16 half + no daze) (cast)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 3 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+1, Reflex neg DC 18, 130' range, 3 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 16, cast)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 40 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 30, 2013)

Having his opponent fall at his feet Tsaaruck moves forward determined to bring this fight to an end. "NEXT!!!" with a swing of his warhammer he grins at the blind man. "Can you see me now?"

[sblock] Tsaaruck moves to H13 and attacks M1.
to hit M1 = 17
damage = 9 [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

Raging
HP:  12/17 (+2 raging Con benefit) – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat, -4 from rat +6 healed by Amien
AC: 12 (-2 raging) 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:11 (-2 raging) 13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +7 / CMD: 18
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +3 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +7 (+2 raging str benefit)+5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+6 (raging str benefit), Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 4/6 [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (May 31, 2013)

Amien fails to keep up with the movements of the hooded figure, barely able to begin turning when suddenly a sharp pain drives into his side. A sudden drunkeness overcomes him as his body begins to struggle to keep function. Amien grasps the sharp blade in his backside, slicing open his hand as he forces it out of his body against the strength of the other man. As blood splashes onto the flooring from his hand, he begins to reel and face the hooded figure, his vision beginning to blur. His mind is forced to reconstruct an idea of what he's looking at...

Amien stands within a dark building, barely lit by grey, fogged beams intruding from gaping windows. Even inside this abandoned building, the air is chill and humid, irritating to the senses. The injured Amien stumbles over himself, and nearly collapses his foot through the rotting wood of the floor, which miraculously doesn't shatter like he expects. He faces down the man in the darkness, only able to make out a grin flashing at him and the glimmer of a blade stained with his blood.

Amien shakes his head disapprovingly, but finds nothing to say. He grips his weighty weapon with his sliced open palm, pressing the metal of the handle against he bleeding in his idea of making it stop. With a silent glare, Amien commands his body to share the pain, and as if his injuries didn't matter, swings his chained weapon. Suddenly, the insulting grin turns into a gasp and with a tingling sound of the blade falling to the ground, the dark figure struggles and gags, trapped within the grip of the ball and chain wrapped around his neck. Deciding not to drag out the man's last moments, Amien lifts a leg to press against the other man's body, and with that push he at the same time pulls hard on his weapon, crushing the neck under the hard leverage he just gave. Loosening the chain's grip, he allows the body to fall lifelessly to the floor as he turns away from it.

Looking around afterward, Amien soon realizes that the battle has not ended. Glowing eyes of the small denizens of the dark building surround him. He steps back as for how much he was hurt just now, even little creatures could easily kill him at this point.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Controlled Rage, +4 Strength Chosen
Attack Roll vs. Man5 (Threatens Crit): 1d20+7=26
Crit Check (failure): 1d20+7=8
Damage roll: 1d10+7=17
5 ft. step to I17[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Controlled Rage (+4 Morale Bonus to Strength), round 1/8
HP: 5/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2




Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+7, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+7, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x2
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2013)

Galandra crosses paths with Amien as he moves to finish the man so she decides to get rid of the last rats. She slashes down and again.


*"This ends NOW!"*





[sblock]

5ft step to I16.
Power Attack rat 1


Falchion
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4070571/
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)




Dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4070573/
2d4+7 → [3,3,7] = (13)




Cleave Rat 2
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4070576/
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)




DMG
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4070577/
2d4+7 → [4,2,7] = (13)

YES! This time she DOES get cleave! xD
(No use on confirm critic)[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +6 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


4 days rations, Wand CLW (7 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 31, 2013)

Lydia watches as her companions cut down nearly all the remaining combatants with ruthless efficiency. The only target left standing is the man attempting to cast spells, but Tsaaruck nearby makes hitting him significantly harder.

With a reassuring nod to herself, she loads her sling staff, takes a moment to aim, and gives it a go...

[sblock=DM]I took a 5-foot step to I21 on my last turn. Also, since I took 3 damage, I should be at 9 hp, not 8.

*Move Action:* Load sling staff.
*Standard Action:* Attack man 1. (10 + 4 - 4 (target in melee) = *10*, Damage: 6 + 1 = *7*).[/sblock]
...and the shot lands home, the stone narrowly missing Tsaaruck as it drives into the caster.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2013)

And then suddenly the battle is over as you all cannot miss.  The rats are down, the rogues are down, and the two druids are down.









*OOC:*


Combat Over: Awarded 669XP Each





[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Furniture: Chairs are difficult terrain for all. Tables are for humanoids, but not for rats/halflings going underneath





```
Galandra:  08/32 HP remaining; 
Lem:       08/20 HP remaining; 
Menik:     17/17 HP remaining; 
Amien:     05/28 HP remaining; 
Lydia:     09/12 HP remaining;
Tsaaruk:   10/15 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Menik (Blindness), Ear-piercing scream, Stone Call. Magic Missile
Abilities Used: Force Missilex2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone bit by a rat rolls Fort Save vs. Disease. Filth fever; save Fort DC 11; onset 1d3 days; frequency 1/day; effect 1d3 Dex damage and 1d3 Con damage; cure 2 consecutive saves.

Tsaaruk: 3 Saves
Lem: 1 Save
Lydia: 1 Save
Amien: 2 Saves

Galandra reached Level 4 on 31 May 2013 with 6824XP
Amien reached Level 3 on 31 May with 3979XP


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2013)

"Good work, guys!" Menik breathes a sigh of relief. "Quickly - if anyone who knows how to stabilize the guy on the bar - he may be a victim" he says.


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2013)

*"Could you grab my bow? Thanks"* Galandra says as a second thought as she rushes towards the bar and checks if the tied man is still "alive" and try to stabilize him. 




[sblock] Sacred Touch and if he's alive, one charge of CLW wand to try to bring him up to positive numbers.[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 31, 2013)

[sblock=DM]*Fort Save:* 3 + 4 = *7*[/sblock]
"I'll go check on the others." Lydia says as she dashes through the group and the mess just inside the door, heading for the group in the far corner.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Halfling Sling Staff (_Melee:_ +2 [1d4+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d6+1], 80 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (May 31, 2013)

Tsaaruck looks around and see's the group is a bit bloodied after the fight. "Amien my friend I owe you this to replace the one you used when I was in trouble."Tsaaruck searches his belt pouch to offer Amien a healing potion and puts it in his hand. "I owe you one." Tsaaruck will move toward the group of prisoners to help untie them and check for injuries.


[sblock] Fort saves 12, 7, 21
onset 2 days, 3 dex damage, 1 con damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP:  10/15 – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat, -4 from rat +6 healed by Amien
AC: 14 (+2 fight defensively) 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 11) with shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +3 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 4/6 
Fatigued (-2 str and -2dex)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2013)

"Hmph... if this is what we can expect of each encounter we may want to recuperate after we take a quick look around, Lem suggests as he looks to pour any nearby alcohol over his wounds.

Lem's Save
[sblock]
Natural 20!  Total of 24.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4071276/
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 2, 2013)

> *"This ends NOW!"*




That piercing scream places Amien back in the abandoned, more homely tavern, where he feels dizzy for a little bit for no apparent reason other than the blood loss from his injuries. Stumbling over and falling seated onto the floor, he gazes over at the dead body he made, and says aloud in observation based on his method of killing that time, "That'll put a bottleneck on his career."


When the half-orc offers his thanks in the form of a replacement potion. Amien just waves his hand dismissively, and responds starting with Orcish spoken words before continuing in Common,"_Well met, comrade,_ but repay me later in frivilous beverage that doesn't taste like rotted stone." Despite that, he pulls out one of his own potions and begins pouring some of it on his open wounds before drinking the rest normally so that his bleeding can stop.


He gets up and spends a moment to find his tactically discarded weapons (and Galandra's bow for her) while the others seek to tend to any innocent wounded they find. He would return to the group quickly afterward.


[Sblock=Saving Throws vs. Disease]Day 1 & 2 saves (2nd fails): 1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=10
Dex & Con Damage: 1d3=1, 1d3=2[/Sblock]
[sblock=Healing]lol: 1d8=2[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats (still showing Level 2 stats)]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/28
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +2
Will: -1


Glaive Attack: +5, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+7, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +5, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+7, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2013)

[sblock] I'm just waiting on the status of the man at the bar, and then I'll make a small introduction of my animal companion. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2013)

Menik joins the others inside the former tavern, looking around warily. Though the stones he called have vanished, smashed wood and bodies litter the floor, and he picks his way carefully.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2013)

The unconscious man on the bar appears  to have been beaten,his abdomen bare, bloody, and bruised. He’s not tied  like the other victims, instead, tied over the top of the bar to be on  his back. He was dying from a several rocks smashing into him, a few to the head even.  Galandra touches him to stop him from dying, but it took two charges from the wand to revive the man to consciousness.






"Unngh, what the?  Who are you people?"

The other five kidnap victims in the corner are hog-tied with thick rope and then  tied to each other by the neck. They are alive and conscious.  They were present at the relics auction a few nights  ago; one is an Imperial Navy guard, three are wealthy Venzan  citizens, and the last is the auctioneer. They did not appear to resist  and are none the worse for wear.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 3, 2013)

Amien decides to make his business at the five kidnapped victims, allowing those that are better at tending to the injured speak to the man behind the bar. He pulls out a dagger as his choice of carving away the rope. Noting their apparent higher social status, he says, "Ah, how I forget how well some people make for valuable currency among scumbags. I can't leave you hanging... Well, sitting. Hanging with rope is a different matter entirely that I'm not sure I could help."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"Oh good... you are alive. Phew..." Galandra sighs in relief drying the sweat off her forehead. "We thought you were a goner. We just managed to get rid of the scumbags over there" she points at the corpses by the entrance.




Attracted by the sound of battle and the scent of prey, a strange cat pops its head from the entrance... a cat the size of an average dog. It sniffs warily at the interior and growls agitated... The people inside are scary, but the hunger is greater. The big spotted cat prowls carefully ahead and claws at the rat closer to the entrance to make sure its dead, and then drags its body to the corner of the inn, hissing at the party to keep them away from his new-found food.


After the first shock of seeing such a cat in a place like this, Galandra motions the others to stand back to give the animal time to eat. Most animals with a full belly are less likely to act aggressively... "There, there" Galandra clears her throat and makes some vocalizations that attract the attention of the cat. Its ears perk up but the cat doesn't seem to be bothered by her anymore.  


After finishing, the cat licks its paws and cleans its face pretty much like any domestic cat. Then it carefully considers Galandra and approaches her with her tail high. Galandra doesn't make any sudden moves and the cat simply rubs against her and licks the rest of the rat blood off her hands. It drops to the floor and rolls on her back making guttural sounds (pretty much like this)




Galandra slowly pets it checking the overall health of the animal "It looks a little famished but it should be fine now. I don't think it is full adult yet...it still has some growing to do" the cat rubs its head against Galandra's face. "Okay... wait, too much... fur... sit, sit" surprisingly the cat responds to her command. "... well, I wasn't expecting that. It might have escaped from somewhere then" after a couple of seconds it attempts again to rub against her and get some more petting. 


"Oh well... I wasn't a dog person anyway..." Galandra rolls her eyes realizing the cat might have already *claimed* her as her _human companion._


----------



## BigB (Jun 3, 2013)

Tsaaruck fighting off the exhaustion that comes from such fierce rage helps remove the group of captives from the rope. "What would these rat loving men want with the lot of you? Seems too specific to be random kidnappings. Someone should search the rat lovers for a clue as to what they were doing."


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 3, 2013)

Amien looks over his shoulder, and his expression becomes panicked at the sight of a large beast prowling about the room. His rope cutting begins to speed up, starting to rapidly saw away at the bindings in a hurry.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 3, 2013)

Lydia re-attaches her sling staff to her pack, and unsheathes her knife. "Don't worry, folks!" She says cheerily, as she begins cutting at their bindings. "We're here to help!"

She nods at Amien as he approaches and assists in the task, then her eyes grow large as she notices the rather large animal Galandra is now tending to. "Um... Amien? Any idea where that cat came from?"

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* Dagger (_Melee:_ +2 [1d3+1], _Ranged:_ +4 [1d3+1], 10 ft.)[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 3, 2013)

Amien continues to rigorously cut at the ropes while whispering back, hoping to finish quickly so that the victims have a better chance of avoiding becoming a meal, "..lost jungle ruled by them, I don't know!"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"Well... Amien is right, the jungle is home of these kind of cats but... perhaps it came as a stowaway on a ship? Ah, don't worry about her, it already had her fill with the rat over here. And look-" she pats the cat on her belly and then scratches her behind her ears. The cat makes a much stronger and deeper purr than your average cat. "See? Seems at least somewhat domesticated. _Oh, Aren't you a beauty? yes, yes you-"_ Galandra catches herself talking to the cat on a very cheesy way. "...ehem-, I'm sure she will be alright"

Galandra tries some of the tricks her father used with his hunting dogs. "Come... fetch the rat... Down. Good girl! Well, she knows the basics. Someone already trained her. Might have been part of a circus..." Galandra shrugs not really looking for an explanation. With each passing minute she feels a strong bond forming with the animal that seems to react effortlessly to her commands.



[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +7 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (5 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20


Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip,  2 claws 1d2


Low-light vision, scent.


Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5




Tricks:
-Attack
-Down
-Seek
-Fetch
-Track
-Heel
Bonus trick: Defend[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 3, 2013)

So it seems, upon further examination that the wild animal has been tamed by a kind of bond not even a mother could have with a child, a trust given, not earned. It's almost as if this cat was the true family member Galandra is looking for.

So it seems, that Galandra has managed to have dominion over this feral creature.

With this logic and heartwarming display in mind, Amien has been convinced: "We're all going to die..."


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2013)

"These men were beast-masters" Menik observes warily. "Perhaps ... well, the cat seems tame enough now. Galandra, if you can spare a moment, try to stabilize the blind guy. His information may be useful."

He uses his _pearl of power_ to regain the use of his _ear-piercing scream_ spell, just in case.

However, he is relieved to see that the man over the bar survived. Addressing the man, he decides that there is no need right now to get into details of whose spell caused what to smash into whose head. "Hello, sir. I am Menik.

We're here to rescue the kidnapping victims, on behalf of the ... uh ... Connoisseurs of the Raven.  And you are?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2013)

"Sure will do" Galandra goes to stabilize the blind guy by touching him, and makes sure to tie him up too. Don't want a spellcaster waving his arms. 

"I rather not use my wand on him though..." she will provide mundane healing to the man, or at least she tries to without the proper tools.

[sblock=Heal]
 - Treat Deadly Wounds
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4075036/
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22) [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2013)

"Poor people," Lem says sympathetically.  "How have they been treating you?  Do you know what they intended for you next?  When was the last time they fed you?  I'll see if I can find anything to cook."

Actions
[sblock]
Perception check of 16 for any hatches or trap doors down,  while also checking around for food for the captives.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4075498/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 8/20
AC: 21, AC Touch: 20, AC Flatfooted: 15
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +9, -Damage: 1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +8/+8, Damage: 1d4/1d4, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The formerly beat up man slides off the bar and stands on his own two feet.  He watches the activities of a few of you and the arrival of the wild cat. 

Finally when Menik comes over and talks to him, he replies. "Raven, huh? Do you mean crusaders of the Raven or you just eat the blasted birds? No matter, I am Kafar."  He looks to see if the name has any recognition in the wizard's expression.

Meanwhile as you are cutting the other victims free, amid grateful platitudes and repeated appreciative words, the Auctioneer answers, "These cultists took the others from here, supposedly to a ship called the _Prancing Prince_  that’s moored on a dock on the other side of the shipyard. I heard one  of the cultists saying that once someone named Ismacco arrives, they’ll  make a lot of money for the cause by selling us as slaves."

"They haven't been beating us or anything, as long as we did not try to cause trouble." He looks to the formerly beaten man at the bar, indicating the obvious.

"They fed us earlier today, it was plain dreadful. Hardly fit to eat!" Comments one of the wealthier citizens.

The Imperial Guard speaks up, "Also, I think there was someone they caught trying to spy on them or something. A man that was guarded by  some half-orcs—big, burly brutes. We don’t usually see their kind ’round  here much. Not sure where they was from, but they sure smelled bad—like  they was stomping through the sewers before they came here. He was taken away instead of just beaten like that one over there."

By the time Galandra starts checking your defeated foes, they have bled out and are dead.

        *GM:*  Those that failed Saves vs. Disease can simply purchase the spells to cure it off camera during intermission rather than track the damage. It can just come out of your reward later.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 6, 2013)

Amien finally finishes carving away the rope, with the help of the others. While listening to the hostages' stories, he gently scoots slightly away from the large animal that sits in the room.

"Cultists, huh? I wasn't sure what to make of them, thank you for clarifying. I suppose that explains their excessively shady attire. So uh.. what kind of cultists are these that they sell off their hostages instead of sacrificing them to some obscure dark god?" he asks in wonder, then changes his mind about what kind of people they are, "I suppose that makes them just typical criminals in the end."

Hearing the last man's statement on who got carried away, Amien asks out of confusion from the story, "You mean it was the man guarded by these orcs that were taken away... And the halves did nothing? Or was it the half-orcs that carried off the man?"

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page (still waiting for level up approval)


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2013)

"Crusaders, right" Menik replies. _Not a word elves use much._ He does recognize the name Kafar, at least. _The crook we're supposed to let go._

"Kafar ... all right. Tell us what you know of these ... cultists."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

"Cultist? They never bring good news..." Galandra seems disgusted by the word. "If there are others on the _Prancing Prince_ we should try to alert the authorities" she looks at her wounds "I don't know if we are in condition of getting into a another fight like this...My wand of healing has a few charges left."

"Whoever this Ismacco is, it sounds like a big fish the Crusaders might want to know about too" 

Galandra will check for anything valuable on the cultist. Perhaps a potion of healing or money for another wand...



[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +7 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (5 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20


Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2


Low-light vision, scent.


Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5




Tricks:
-Attack
-Down
-Seek
-Fetch
-Track
-Heel
Bonus trick: Defend[/sblock]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 6, 2013)

Lydia's brow furrows at the mention of yet more bad folks - cultists or thugs, she's not quite sure - and she surveys the rest of her group, taking note of their wounds.

"Well... I don't know if we're up to dealing with more..." She says, shaking her head. "Looks to me like we kinda took a beating..."

She sheathes her dagger back in her boot, heading for the door. "But! Galandra's new friend might come in handy, and if they're on a boat, that's a lot different than a bunch of guys hiding out in a dark place behind a door, you know? We can, like, make a plan and stuff. Engage them on our terms, rather than theirs. I think we've got a chance!"









*OOC:*


Seemed to be a lot of green, so I switched out to a different color. Hope nobody minds or gets confused.






[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*Conditions:* Diseased (Filth Fever)

*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

[sblock] That's nice, thank you!  [/sblock]

Galandra nods at the little rogue and ponders their situation. 

"...well... we could send the Imperial Guard back for reinforcements. I'm not sure if kitty here is familiar with combat but if we heal up our wounds we might be able to give it a shot. We could at least watch the ship until reinforcement come."


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 6, 2013)

"I've fought on a ship before." Amien points out, recalling some of the tricks and illusions that were pulled off in his last adventure, "You can trust me that being on an open deck doesn't mean that they won't find a way to make us uncomfortable."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 6, 2013)

Lydia rolls her eyes. "I'm not saying it's going to be easy, I'm just saying it's going to be easier." She sighs. "Like... okay. With this, we had the door, and getting in here, and then the guys that came out of nowhere, right? And that messed us up pretty bad. With a boat, though, we can like... do recon. Get a look at _them_ before they get a look at _us_. Make a plan, instead of just kinda barging in like we did here."

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*Conditions:* Diseased (Filth Fever)

*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

"In any case, next time, we stay at the door... (if there's a door of course). We can't go around running to face an enemy without a proper tactic. We were really close of not making it...we cant let them surround us like that again" Galandra adds to Lydia's comment on making a plan while glancing at Lem and Tsaaruck. "We would need to check the place first."

Galandra turns to *Menik.* "How are you on spells? Do you still have some tricks like the falling rocks?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2013)

Menik shakes his head. "Not that much left. Enough to make myself useful, to be sure, but nothing like that. If the ship must be dealt with today, I'd say we should call in the Guard. Tomorrow, I could prepare better."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 7, 2013)

Lydia frowns, her brow furrowing, deep in thought. "Well... hmm. Maybe..."

She then suddenly throws her hands in the air, a wide smile beaming on her face. "Wait! I know! Menik, didn't you say you had something like a fire spell? If they're on a boat..." Her smile takes a turn for the mischievous. "I mean, maybe light the thing on fire from afar? That'd definitely turn the tides for us..."


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2013)

"Maybe so, Lydia" Menik answers. "Remind me never to get on your bad side!" He smiles. "Only problem is, the victims were already taken to the ship. I doubt the Guard would understand if the plan backfires."


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 7, 2013)

"I need a way to un-backstab myself. I can take a beating more than anyone otherwise." except maybe Gslandra, but Amien is much more expendible.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 7, 2013)

Lem is torn between the need to rescue hostages and the need to cook for those who have not had a decent meal.  After a moment he gets his priorities straight.  "We don't know when the slaves will be shipped off, so we should head there now and send the folks we rescued to get the guard.  Fire is a bad idea, since we may hurt those that have been captured.  I and some others could use some of that healing, though.  We might need to take a look at that ship in order to come up with a decent plan."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2013)

Kafar listens to you all talk about taking after the cultists and such, happy to let you all ignore him without needing an answer to the question.






Seeing as the fighting is clearly over, the timid boy ventures to peek inside and comes over to his master and they exchange quiet words. Then Kafar speaks up, "Nefti tells me that you are required to report back about this, ensure I was kept alive for purposes of a truce. As far as I am concerned, you can go about whatever business you want after that."

The Imperial Guardsman was equally confused and says, "Eh? Half-orc brutes. They took the others away. That's what he said, what."

The auctioneer tells you, "I think you should escort us to somewhere safe. The cultists, I think they called themselves the Cult of Nature’s Cataclysm whatever that means, could come back."

On the dead men, you find a collection of good quality leather and studded leather armors. The shields and clubs on the spell casters were unremarkable. The more sneaky ones had excellently crafted shortswords, but their knives were nothing special. You have a couple of spell component pouches and 3 potion vials. Between all of them, a total of 30gp in coins. It was also noted the backstabbing ones had cloaks that helped them hide better.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 7, 2013)

Lydia frowns for a moment. "Well... maybe if we bring these people to that Raven guy, we can tell him about the boat, and that we want to deal with it. Maybe we can get some healing from him?" She shrugs. "I mean, he did want us to do this, and we want to, we just need a hand..."

She walks to the body of one of the rogues, and gingerly removes his cloak. "These guys _were_ pretty sneaky... maybe this will come in handy."

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*Conditions:* Diseased (Filth Fever)

*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

"Cult of Nature’s Cataclysm... oh boy" Galandra chuckles "Alright then... we should to escort them back and tell the crusader about the boat. If he really wants us to take care of things he might as well help us with some healing. Take what you can and let's get going. The sooner we tell him what's going on, the sooner we can help the other ones."

Galandra will help salvage and carry what they find.

She turns to Kafar "So, that means you are not coming with us then? Or do you plan on parting ways right now?" 


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




​
Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +7 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (5 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika]Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20


Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2


Low-light vision, scent.


Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5




Tricks:
-Attack
-Down
-Seek
-Fetch
-Track
-Heel
Bonus trick: Defend[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 7, 2013)

[Sblock=ooc]sorry for my absence. I have been in the hospital. I am back to normal schedule now and will get caught up and post this afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 7, 2013)

Amien looks at the armor presented and laid out on the floor. He decides that, despite the superior quality, it wouldn't help him much, already knowing how to adjust the straps of the studded leather layers and choosing a proper sizing to have better mobility of his limbs. On the subject of the cloaks, Amien agrees, "One of those might make me less clumsy trying not to be noticed."

When explained who the cultists are, he comments, "For such a name that implies nature above all, they sure went a long way for material possession." He then concludes his interests here in the tune of the others' ready to contact the Ravens, "Either way, we crashed their party, and we're standing in the worst tavern in the city. I'm willing to set my sights towards our next goal."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 8, 2013)

If there are still more prisoners we should not let them remain captives, especially of orcs. They are mean cruel beings that do not treat humans kindly.  Perhaps we escort these prisoners to the watch, get some healing and then move down to observe the rat men.

Tsaaruck concentrates for a minute in thought and looks to Amien and then to Galandra. With a look of someone who has been chastised he lowers his head a bit  Perhaps you are right. A plan of attack may be a good idea. I have never had someone to fight with on my side; only me against others, cruel orcs.

Looking for something to do Tsaaruck uses a cloak to load items like a sack to help carry the spoils of the battle.

[sblock=mini stats]
HP:  10/15 – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat, -4 from rat +6 healed by Amien
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 4/6 [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 8, 2013)

Amien moves around Tsaaruck, wrapping an arm around his shoulders in a side grasp, standing side by side, while trying to reassure the half-orc, "It seems we have something in common! I've known my own fair share of fights in the past myself.. though it was with others, we were so disorganized and disconnected it often felt lonely within the chaos. I suppose that's how I got so good at moving through crowds." Amien then lets go as to not make his attempt at friendliness become an uncomfortable burden. "Don't worry about it if Galandra yells at you, I'm not one for plans myself. I just know I should be the first to die if it comes down to it." He then realizes what kind of thing he says, then quickly clarifies, "Not that I'm gonna try to make that happen, of course!"

He soon offers to use his Handy Haversack to carry the items, at least temporarily since it is a magical bag that makes it easy.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2013)

Kafar replies to Galandra, "Well if you escort me and Nefti from this seedy part of town, that would be appreciated. From there we can part ways while you continue on to wherever you are going with those fine examples of Venzan citizenry." His tone has traces of snobbish sarcasm, but he is a master with the oration and it is hard to tell for sure.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

"Tsaaruck, I'm not angry. I'd just suggest you to use the circumstances at our favor" Galandra pats him in the shoulder. "And I don't yell... _I just-... speak out loud sometimes...._" she seems a little embarrassed by Amien's comments.

"Then we better make haste. We should move quickly before any of those brutes come back to check on their friends. All of you can walk, am I right?" Galandra calls on her cat to follow her close. She really hopes the 'little' thing can walk with her through the streets without getting nervous. She looks quite comfortable thus far.


----------



## BigB (Jun 10, 2013)

Tsaaruck smiles as he listens to Amien and Galandra reassure him. he wraps each in an arm with a light hug and then takes up Amien's offer to transfer the items to his haversack. 

Thank you all for helping me. I will act within the groups plans.

As they leave Tsaaruck will follow the rescued captives as a rear guard. All the while thinking, there is more at stake now. It is not just me. Keep it under control, don't let them down.

[sblock]Tsaaruck will fall behind everyone as a rear guard. He will keep his hammer and shield ready.
perception = 19[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
HP:  10/15 – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat, -4 from rat +6 healed by Amien
AC: 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 4/6 [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

Galandra moves 10ft ahead of them looking for trouble and any sign of an ambush. She will have her bow ready and helps carrying the rest of the stuff. Mika will follow closely behind her. 

"Keep your eyes open and let me know if you see or hear anyone suspicious"  she asks the others.


[sblock]
Perception  (+2 vs humans)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4083599/
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)



Mika Perception
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4083600/
1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +7 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (5 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20


Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2


Low-light vision, scent.


Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5




Tricks:
-Attack
-Down
-Seek
-Fetch
-Track
-Heel
Bonus trick: Defend[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 10, 2013)

Amien lets Galandra go ahead, but places himself in front of the rest of the group, and keeps his sling handy this time around. He doesn't like that he has to do escort duty while still battered and bruised, but supposes they would have to leave through here anyway.

[sblock=Perception]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4083653/[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2013)

"I'll take up the rear, then," Lem offers.  "I doubt we'll get ambushed, but if we do I can keep the troublemakers off balance for a bit."  He still thinks that waiting would also give the enemy time to prepare, though he has to admit that the group seems too banged up to risk pushing forward against armed foes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 11, 2013)

"Well, the sooner we get going, the sooner we can go deal with the guys at the boat!" Lydia says.

[sblock=DM]*Perception:* (Take 10) + 7 = *17*[/sblock]
She takes up position in the rear with Lem, keeping an eye out, though she suspects that with this group, noticing trouble won't be a problem.

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*Conditions:* Diseased (Filth Fever)

*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2013)

With the freed prisoners escorted in the middle, along with Nefti and  Kafar, your armed caravan makes it safely through the empty streets of  the seedy docks area and after about 5 minutes you cross over into a  more safer neighborhoods of the city. Kafar stops you and bids  farewell. With Nefti in tow, the man heads off in a different direction  and is soon lost from sight.

The other five citizens decide to  remain with you longer, mentioning that they will make their way home  once you enter the areas of the city heavily patrolled by White Cloaks.   It is about 10 more minutes walk before you would reach the Dunn Wright  Inn at the edge of the safer parts of Venza.

        *GM:*  I figure you  all have one more exchange before entering the DWI, even feel free to  post entering it if you want. We will not return to the Tavern Thread  yet, though.


----------



## kinem (Jun 13, 2013)

"That's a relief" Menik says when the freed prisoners, who'd been in the middle of the party like him, are safely away. "Now how and where do we flag down some Guardsmen or Ravens?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


 assuming we are still on our way to DWI. 








"I'm sure we will find Jacobson at the inn. I wouldn't recommend attracting too much attention until we get there" Galandra explains still making sure there is no-one else following them. "As soon as we get there we look for better healing options. I just have some charges left in my wand and that won't be enough. Once that's done I'm sure we can be of assistance to stop those guys and their crazy cult"


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +7 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (5 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20


Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2


Low-light vision, scent.


Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5




Tricks:
-Attack
-Down
-Seek
-Fetch
-Track
-Heel
Bonus trick: Defend[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 13, 2013)

"I still insist that this cult are more or less your typical criminals looking for a heavy bag of coin." he points out, "Even if they are a legitimate cult, I'm sure they're bigger than this kidnapping operation and will surely provide us with more work in the future."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 13, 2013)

" We need to hurry, but some healing is also needed before engaging those at the ship. I worry how many will suffer before we get there. " Trying to look natural as he moves with the group through the streets Tsaaruck looks around at the group and the wounds that stand out clearly." We look as though we walked off a cliff and are lining up for another go at it."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Det said:


> "I still insist that this cult are more or less your typical criminals looking for a heavy bag of coin." he points out, "Even if they are a legitimate cult, I'm sure they're bigger than this kidnapping operation and will surely provide us with more work in the future."




Galandra smirks and glances back at the mercenary. "Heh. You are not one to turn down a good job, right Amien?"




BigB said:


> " We need to hurry, but some healing is also needed before engaging those at the ship. I worry how many will suffer before we get there. "





"Yeah, I feel the same, but otherwise we would end up as fish food and they would still get away. We can only hope they can hold on until then" She nods to Tsaaruck and keeps going forward to the good side of town.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2013)

Lem nods in agreement with Tsaaruck, "Perhaps if we can't get help from Jacobson, we can head towards a temple for some healing, then go once more to the docks.  I don't like the idea of heading out there without full magic support, but you can't cry over spilled milk, overcooked pasta, or burnt chicken."  Lem blinks and adds.  "I'm hungry."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2013)

After a few more minutes of walking, your rescued victims pause and thank you again for the escort and saving their lives. The praise you and the Crusaders of the Raven and depart on their separate ways. You resume your walk through the city in the mid afternoon sun.  Shortly, you arrive at the Dunn Wright Inn.






After a moment, you are looking inside the dim interior letting your eyes adjust to the change in illumination.  Maylor Jacobson is sitting in a booth talking with a dwarf in armor.





The muscular and mature dwarf is of average height for his race.  His grayish beard is trimmed close and comes to a point, rather than just be bushy.  He has piercing blue eyes and a somber expression. There is a holy symbol hanging from a chain around his neck.





        *GM:*  As I posted in the Upcoming Adventures thread, I cannot take everyone on the follow-on encounters. The level spread is just too much. But, it looks like we have someone looking at running an adventure for 1st levels so I can pick up the two 5th levels sitting around waiting and continue on with everyone getting something to play in. Meanwhile, we still have role-playing to do here for about a week I think.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

Galandra moves between the tables making her way directly to Jacobson. "We must speak. I'm sorry but this is quite urgent" she aplogizes to the dwarf "We rescued the people Nefti told us about and Kafar is safe. It was... pretty close. The men seem to have an allegiance to some cult. What was their name? The cult of..." she stops blinking for a second trying to recall the name. -Well, damn.- "_....The cult of Catastrophic Nature_?" she asks looking at the party not sure.

"uh... whatever, it's a cult, and they had druids." she sighes and shakes her head "They have taken more people to a moored ship on the shipyard and intend to sell them to slavery to a man called Ismacco. Sir Jacobson, the crusaders or the guard must look into it as quickly as possible. Perhaps we can still help but we would need healing first... we kinda took a beating back there"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 14, 2013)

Lydia nods as Galandra explains the situation. "Yeah, I forgot their exact name, too, but that seems kinda irrelevant at the moment. We gotta help those people on the boat!" She looks around the group. "Oh, and we really could use some healing..."

[sblock=Stats]Full Stats
*Conditions:* Diseased (Filth Fever)

*HP:* 9/12
*AC:* 16 (_Touch:_ 14, _Flat:_ 13)
*Init:* +3 (+5 in forest) / *Speed:* 30 ft.
*CMB:* +1 / *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +4 / *Ref:* +5 / *Will:* +1 (+3 vs fear)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*In Hand:* n/a[/sblock]


----------



## BigB (Jun 14, 2013)

Everything having been said Tsaaruck stands intently watching the man and Dwarf as if willing them to jump up and begin preparations to move on the boat.

[sblock=mini stats]
HP:  10/15 – 4 damage from rat, -3 from rat, -4 from rat +6 healed by Amien
AC: 16 (+2 fight defensively) 14 (Touch: 11, Flat: 13) with shield
AC:13(Touch: 11, Flat: 12) without shield
Init: +1 
CMB: +5 / CMD: 16
Fort: +5 / Ref: +1 / Will: +1 
Speed: 40 ft.
In Hand: War Hammer: Attack: +1 (-4 from fight defensively)+5 = [BAB (1) + STR (4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 20/x3, Type B
Rage remaining: 4/6 [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 14, 2013)

Amien stands, the most battered and beaten out of everyone there, "Whatever the name is, people are apparently on a ship that need rescuing. That's mostly what matters to me right now... Besides getting healed of course."
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 14, 2013)

"Hello" Menik greets Maylor Jacobson and the dwarf. "I'm Menik. We rescued five people besides Kafar. No Ravens among them."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2013)

Lem chirps happily,  "Ah the good ol' inn!  Man am I glad to see this place.  There will be some good eating to be had once this is over, I promise.  First things first, however.  Lydia is right.  We've got folks needing rescuing."  Lem punctuates the last with a fist slamming into his palm.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Maylor looks over the group of you and nods gravely, "I see. Still more  kidnapped victims out there and our missing Crusader. Ismacco?... Hmm,  never heard that name. It will take some looking into. I don’t' think I  have heard of this Cult either... at least the name is not ringing any  bells."

"Do you have any more information about the ship? It is not like we don't have a piers and piers full of them in Venza."





The dwarf speaks up, "It looks like these ones have done well, Chairman.  We should be able to see to them at the temple if they can provide the  appropriate donations to our parish."

The Crusader nods, "Yes,  you have provided some information and I will look into getting some  additional gratitude out of Kafar to cover your expenses. It will take  me some time to see if I can track down this ship... I don't want to  send anyone down to the docks without knowing which one to look for and  where it might be moored. That is how I lost one man already."

"If  you all come back later I can provide you a reward for services  rendered so far and Corrigan can ensure there are some healers to help you.  Is there anything else?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2013)

"Wait...wait... the name of the ship was the Prince... the _Prancing Prince_" Galandra remembers the name of the ship. "Someone was also caught spying on them, I believe that's your man. He was also taken to the ship... And that's all I got for the moment" the ranger explains.




> "If you all come back later I can provide you a reward for services rendered so far and Corrigan can ensure there are some healers to help you. Is there anything else?"




"Yes, sure. How much would it be? I usually tend to my wounds with potions and wands, so I'm not familiar with the donation we must give to the temple."


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 17, 2013)

"Taken by some orcs... I _think_, the man who told us this wasn't the most well versed speaker." he adds, in case the information happens to be useful, "I'm hoping a man being carried off by brutes is something people see and gossip about."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: Diseased with Filth Fever
HP: 7/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x1
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2013)

"Come to think of it" Menik muses "One of the prisoners made a remark that may be of use. He noticed that the half-orcs smelled bad. I know, I _know_, but I mean like sewers. And the druids had giant rats. There could be a connection there."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2013)

Maylor looks a little happier, "Okay, that helps significantly. I can conduct inquiries about that specific ship and not tip our hand. Hmmm, I will see what else I can dig up about the rest of these information tidbits. It is going to take me some time. Time that allows you to run any errands you need to. Your reward will be available in one hour. "

"Those wishing to continue helping me, come back here in about three hours, just after the evening meal is finished. We might be able to settle this this evening yet." The chairman of the Crusaders of the Raven gets up from the table, prepared to leave.





The dwarf Corrigan says to those that look wounded, "Please come with me and I can take you get some healing and explain what is a proper donation of services provided."

        *GM:*  Final numbers are below in the image of the spreadsheet. [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] to approve.

Cost of healing is standard rates for spell casting as per CRB for what you need (CLW & Cure Disease). Anyone continuing in Devil We Know should pay that cost to start fresh in the next installment. The treasure reward was a little high to reflect this expense. The magic items were identified off camera and are now listed in the opening post.     
[sblock=Final Numbers]

[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Recruiting for the segment will begin in the DWI when I get ready. It should not be too long, but I need to see about what other things GMs are working on first.


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks perrinmiller.

Just to clarify: I assume that level-up takes place immediately. Does that mean I can prepare additional spells today?

What treasure do we each receive? Menik does not need healing.

Menik will stay on for part 2.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Amien will continue on with Part 2 as well, if allowed of course (looking at the Adventure Thread it seems like a safe bet but I should make sure).

For healing, would that be 15 GP per cast of CLW & 225 GP for the Remove Disease spell cast (I'm assuming this is based on wand costs)? And do I need to roll the CLW spellcasting?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 18, 2013)

[sblock=XP and GP Calculations]
They are off a little bit.  The table should have an entry at each point where a character crosses to the next character level.  In this case, May 21st for Galandra, June 9th for Lem and Menik.  Since May 31st is the same as the encounter end, I don't think the table needs the extra line for Amien's rollover on the 31st.

XP rounds to even numbers, GP to copper pieces.

Tsaaruk:   1,089 XP......=  (4015/6 Encounter XP + 60 days * 7/day)
............1,049.83 GP =  (4139/6 Encounter GP + 60 days * 6/day)
Tsaaruk: Totals received: 1,089 XP + 1,049.83 GP ending at a total of 1,089 XP.


Lydia:......1,089 XP......=  (4015/6 Encounter XP + 60 days * 7/day)
..............1,049.83 GP =  (4139/6 Encounter GP + 60 days * 6/day)
Lydia: Totals received: 1,089 XP + 1,049.83 GP ending at a total of 1,089 XP.


Lem:.......1,434 XP......=  (4015/6 Encounter XP + 51 days * 15/day); Total: 6,004 XP, 4th level, June 9th
..............+198 XP......=  (.......0 Encounter XP + ..9 days * 22/day); Total: 6,202 XP
..............1,556.83 GP =  (4139/6 Encounter GP + 51 days * 17/day)
..............+,225 GP.... =  (.......0 Encounter GP +..9 days * 25/day)
Lem: Totals received: 1,632 XP + 1781.83 GP ending at a total of 6,202 XP.


Menik:.....1,434 XP......=  (4015/6 Encounter XP + 51 days * 15/day); Total: 6,004 XP, 4th level, June 9th
..............+198 XP......=  (.......0 Encounter XP + ..9 days * 22/day); Total: 6,202 XP
..............1,556.83 GP =  (4139/6 Encounter GP + 51 days * 17/day)
..............+,225 GP.... =  (.......0 Encounter GP +..9 days * 25/day)
Menik: Totals received: 1,632 XP + 1781.83 GP ending at a total of 6,202 XP.


Amien:.......462 XP......=  (.......0 Encounter XP + 42 days * 11/day); Total: 3,310 XP, 3rd level, May 31st
..............+939 XP......=  (4015/6 Encounter XP + 18 days * 15/day); Total: 4,249 XP
................462 GP..... =  (.......0 Encounter GP +.42 days * 11/day)
............... 995.83 GP =  (4139/6 Encounter GP + 18 days * 17/day)
Amien: Totals received: 1,401 XP + 1,457.83 GP ending at a total of 4,249 XP.


Galandra:...480 XP......=  (.......0 Encounter XP + 32 days * 15/day); Total: 6,005 XP, 4rd level, May 21st
...........+1,285 XP......=  (4015/6 Encounter XP + 28 days * 22/day); Total: 7,290 XP
...............,544 GP..... =  (.......0 Encounter GP +.32 days * 17/day)
.............1,389.83 GP =  (4139/6 Encounter GP + 28 days * 25/day)
Galandra: Totals received: 1,765 XP + 1,933.83 GP ending at a total of 7,290 XP.

Inserting the two extra dates into the spreadsheet should automatically adjust the numbers to what I came up with by hand.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2013)

OOC
[sblock]
Thanks!  Lem is also up for part 2!
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, SK.  Forgot about the level ups needing to be on the Excel spreadsheet.

Okay, here are the approved totals:
Tsaaruk: Totals received: 1,089 XP + 1,049.83 GP ending at a total of 1,089 XP.
Lydia: Totals received: 1,089 XP + 1,049.83 GP ending at a total of 1,089 XP.
Lem: Totals received: 1,632 XP + 1781.83 GP ending at a total of 6,202 XP.
Menik: Totals received: 1,632 XP + 1781.83 GP ending at a total of 6,202 XP.
Amien: Totals received: 1,401 XP + 1,457.83 GP ending at a total of 4,249 XP.
Galandra: Totals received: 1,765 XP + 1,933.83 GP ending at a total of 7,290 XP.

Updated  spreadsheet picture for records has the information. The first post in  the thread has the exact treasure listed if you wish any of those items  as part of your share. They are here as well.

[sblock=Final Treasury]Enc1:2  x +1 Leather (2320gp), 3 x Mwk Studded Leather  (525gp), 2 Lt Wooden  Shields (6gp), 2 x Spell Comp Pouches (10gp), 9 x  Daggers (18gp), 3 x  Mwk Cloaks of Shadows (+2 Stealth)(150gp), 3 x Mwk  Shortswords (930gp), 3  Potion Vials CLW (150gp), 30gp = 4139gp
Reward from Maylor = TBG Awards
[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]


[/Sblock]

For  Menik, yes apply the leveling up and have it completed before starting  Part 2. You can assume ALL spells/abilities will be available once  again, though technically the ones expended would not be.

For the healing rolls, go ahead and post them here.

Btw,  for those continuing on, I recommend buying your own personal CLW  wands. IIRC Galandra can use them for the individual characters to conduct out  of combat healing. This will help make up for no cleric/healer in the  party.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok tell me is this is ok. She will use the remaining charges on her own wand. That's all it has left. 


*Cure Light Wounds Wand*
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095164/
1d8+1 → [5,1] = (6)




http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095165/
1d8+1 → [7,1] = (8)




http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095166/
1d8+1 → [6,1] = (7)




http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095168/
1d8+1 → [8,1] = (9)




http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095171/
1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)

I would be at top HP then.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2013)

Erh... Can someone help me with my finances? I don't know why but I have a difference of like 8gp. 

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Galandra_Beiryn_(soulnova)

I subtracted the remaining 105 of the CLW wand from my carried gear and place it on the Destroyed/consumed section. I then added the total coinage for the adventure.


----------



## BigB (Jun 19, 2013)

[sblock]Cure Light Wounds =6 bringing Tsaaruck to full HPcost 15 gp
Remove Disease = 225gp
Tsaaruck will keep the 3 clw potions (150pg)
leaving actual treasure GP amount = 659.83 GP

I will also count 1 clw potion as consumed - so that Det will not have to count the one Amien gave to Tsaaruck[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 19, 2013)

[sblock=CLW rolls]Rolling ten times then removing the unneeded rolls so I don't have to make several links, forgot to add caster level bonus to the rolls so I added them manually (which is why they don't show up in the link).

1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=7

That's 105 GP cost to fully heal, plus 225 for remove disease, for a Temple donation of 330 GP.[/sblock]
[sblock=To BigB]I already counted the potion I used on you as consumed as far as part of my funds back when I leveled up, so I'll go ahead and count it as having consumed it on my own.[/sblock]

[sblock=To the DM & Judge]http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Amien_Thrus_(Det) - Updated my character sheet. Let me know if I did any calculations wrong or forgot to update something.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2013)

Lem's CLW Rolls
[sblock]
I rolled five times, but only needed the first three.  I believe that means I spent 45gp on CLWs.
[/sblock]

Lem's New Character Sheet
[sblock]
Here is Lem's New Character Sheet.  I'm pushing it for approval in the proper LPF thread: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2013)

Soul: Yep, using healing wand was okay, if that's what you want to do.  Costs you an extra 15gp that way. I fixed your sheet. Maybe it was a  math error? You are continuing Part 2 correct?

Det: You can just record the final numbers once the adventure is completed, taking out the intermediate leveling ups

DT & BigB: CLWs cost 10gp each from a temple, not 15gp like from a wand. I think I fixed your sheets.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> Soul: Yep, using healing wand was okay, if that's what you want to do.  Costs you an extra 15gp that way. I fixed your sheet. Maybe it was a  math error? You are continuing Part 2 correct?




Alright, thank you. Wasn't aware the CLW at the temple were 10gp, but it is ok. Galandra uses what she has first.  Thank you a lot for fixing the sheet!

Yes, Galandra and Mika are continuing to part 2.  She will get some stuff first like full CLW wand.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 20, 2013)

> Btw, for those continuing on, I recommend buying your own personal CLW wands. IIRC Galandra can use them for the individual characters to conduct out of combat healing. This will help make up for no cleric/healer in the party.



(I assume it's okay to speak OOCly outside of spoiler blocks for the time being) Just did this (and a couple of extra potions in case of an emergency).


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2013)

Let me know, when the thread is up. I might be a little busy this weekend.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread is pretty much all OOC now, you can keep using for that until we get started in the new thread.

While you are shopping and awaiting leveling up approvals, start posting in the DWI and meet jbear's Maui. He will be taking part as well. Then when Chairman Maylor arrives in the DWI, we will move to the new thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2013)

For Tsaaruk and Lydia, there is a new adventure being advertised in the DWI for 1st levels.


----------



## BigB (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks PM. I enjoyed the adventure.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 21, 2013)

A shame Amien won't get another adventure with Tsaaruck. They seemed like they could have made a cool duo.


----------



## BigB (Jun 22, 2013)

Det said:


> A shame Amien won't get another adventure with Tsaaruck. They seemed like they could have made a cool duo.




I agree Det. Perhaps another adventure.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2013)

Give it some time, when they are closer in level to each other it could happen.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2013)

I will be ready soon. The new thread is created but I have some busy  stuff going on, so it will be a day or two yet before starting.  Meanwhile, [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] and [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] are not quite ready and have not posted in the DWI yet either.  I think Lem is still waiting on a level-up approval too.

So maybe 26-27 Jun start.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 25, 2013)

Just to make sure, what is the category we need to add? It should be "The Devil We Know, Part 2" without quotes, right?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 25, 2013)

It normally would be, but I just reused the original game thread category instead of emptying the first and creating a second.  So, you are already there and don't need to make changes for that.  The Adventures should show all six of you already in the right place.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2013)

Lem just got approved, so I should be good to go now.  Sorry 'bout the delay.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2013)

Not a problem, DT. I was not ready until tonight. Posts incoming!


----------

